# Too Faced cosmetics



## cupcake_x (Oct 7, 2008)

I couldn't find a thread for Too Faced that wasn't about the Shadow insurance, so I wanted to make a new thread, I hope this is okay.

I really dig their eyeshadows- the silver in the duo Ooh and Aah is great and I prefer it to MACs Electra and Silver Fog pigment. I just wish there was more a selection in colors- if there were I would definitely prefer TF to MAC!  

As for lipglosses, I've only tried the lip injection and thought it was alright although it didn't really do a lot for my lips.

What are everyones thoughts/opinions on this brand?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 7, 2008)

I looooove Too Faced! The Lash injection mascara is great. You have to try it in the full size tube though. I got the small trial one and didnt like it. Not sure why it was so diffrent. I just ordered the pinpoint mascara so i am excited to try that as well! 

I love the status gloss. They are like mac lustre glass I think but better and the Glamour gloss are so pretty! Similer to mac dazzleglass but not sticky. The lipsticks are gorgeous as well. I have almost all of them. their cool casue I dont feel like MAC has dupes of any of them. 

I have a bunch of the kits with eyeshadows, blushes, bronzer, etc and have never been dissapointed in any of it! 

Also shadow insurance rocks. Love it. The packaging is so much nicer than UD as well....


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 7, 2008)

Although I feel like the Shadow Insurance can be a little "runny", it works better on me than UDPP does.

I really like the names of the colors. They're cute and silly.

I LOVE the colors of the status gloss. I have two of them. I have three of the Galaxy Glam eyeshadows. I have their makeup remover and its GREAT. I haven't tried any of the mascaras. I have one TF lipgloss that is a BEAUTIFUL color, but I never use it because it smells so weird.


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SaturdayStevens* 

 
_Although I feel like the Shadow Insurance can be a little "runny", it works better on me than UDPP does._

 
Same with me! I thought I was the only one to think it was so runny- but it does work better for me than UDPP.


----------



## minakokanmuri (Oct 7, 2008)

hey, i have a question about shadow insurance. i've been wanting to try it out, but i heard stuff about it being runny. my eyelids overlap to the point that even blacktrack fluidline creases. would shadow insurance work okay for me? i would stick with udpp, but i loath the packaging: this one looks soooo much more convenient. thnx


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 7, 2008)

I really want to try Shadow Insurance. Otherwise, I really love their lipgloss. They had this amazing one that I wanted, except they didn't have any except the tester. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll probably pick it up next time I stop in at Sephora.. whenever that is.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 8, 2008)

their eyeshadows ARE extremely pigmented. I love love dirt bag and blonde ambition


----------



## sherox (Oct 8, 2008)

i loved too faced eyeshadows too! they're really pigmented! i've tried the leopard bronzer (which i love) and a few of their palettes. the only thing i hate about the palettes is the lipglosses! in all the ones i've picked up the texture was really waxy and the color was yuck. but they're brushes are great too i use the retractable kabuki brush and it's the softest brush i own!


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 8, 2008)

I love Too Faced~!

They make the best bronzers! I have California in a Compact (Beach Bunny) and I love it..

I also lovvve their single eyeshadows.. very pigmented and buttery. I have Label Whore and I prefer it to MAC's Club e/s and Blue Brown pigment. The blue sheen is much more visible, its just the hottest e/s IMO! I also have Socialite and Glamazon..

Our Sephora store doesnt carry much unfortunately.. otherwise I would have loved to try more products specially the kabuki brush cuz I've heard great things about it!


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minakokanmuri* 

 
_hey, i have a question about shadow insurance. i've been wanting to try it out, but i heard stuff about it being runny. my eyelids overlap to the point that even blacktrack fluidline creases. would shadow insurance work okay for me? i would stick with udpp, but i loath the packaging: this one looks soooo much more convenient. thnx_

 
Well, like it was mentioned before TFSI, it's a bit runny. But I do like it a lot and would give it a try.


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Oct 8, 2008)

I have just bought two of the palettes, the packaging is so cute! Will let you know how the actual products are


----------



## pat (Oct 8, 2008)

I only use their Shadow Insurance and I love it.  I used to use UDPP but it dried out my lids and gave me a rash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ever since I've used Shadow Insurance, no dryness or rash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never had any creases using it as a base... 

BTW, the bottle for S.I. is SO MUCH better than UDPP.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 9, 2008)

Label Whore e/s is the shit! I looooove that color. Seriously the best. I really want to try their Shadow Insurance like, now! I had to cut open my UDPP and now it is TOTALLY dried out. Until UD replaces the old craptacular PP packaging, I wont buy PP from them. 

They also carry Sparkler Glamour Gloss which has amazing high shimmer. LOVE them as well.


----------



## minakokanmuri (Oct 10, 2008)

is Shadow Insurance better in terms of "de-crease" quality than mac paint pots?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 10, 2008)

Looove their e/s!
Lucky Charms duo and Label Whore are my favorites :]


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minakokanmuri* 

 
_is Shadow Insurance better in terms of "de-crease" quality than mac paint pots?_

 
Yes. Even though MAC's PPs work for a lot of people, TFSI was specifically created for priming the lid and preventing creasing. I think it's more reliable.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherox* 

 
_i loved too faced eyeshadows too! they're really pigmented! i've tried the leopard bronzer (which i love) and a few of their palettes. the only thing i hate about the palettes is the lipglosses! in all the ones i've picked up the texture was really waxy and the color was yuck. but they're brushes are great too i use the retractable kabuki brush and it's the softest brush i own!_

 
yeah i have one palette and it's great! but the lipgloss is yucky!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Oct 11, 2008)

The mirror mirror lipgloss in envy me is pretty amazing. At first I thought it was creepy because it was really dark but it actually looks quite lovely.


----------



## mae13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Same with me! I thought I was the only one to think it was so runny- but it does work better for me than UDPP._

 
Shake it. I thought it was runny at first too, but I realized that you actually can have a little separation at first. Shake it really well, and it should mix it back up to the right consistency.


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 

 
_Shake it. I thought it was runny at first too, but I realized that you actually can have a little separation at first. Shake it really well, and it should mix it back up to the right consistency._

 
Thats what I do with mine. Or put a little on the back of my hand and mix it.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 12, 2008)

I've just bought Shadow Insurance yesterday because Sephora here was having 20% sale for the Club members. MAC P+P works well with me but I'd like to try another primer. I really like it!


----------



## -moonflower- (Oct 13, 2008)

Their eyeshadows are pretty bad, really chalky and the colours don't come out well at all.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-moonflower-* 

 
_Their eyeshadows are pretty bad, really chalky and the colours don't come out well at all._

 
What colors have you tried? There are rave reviews about Too Faced shadows, even by people who are MAC artists. I have a couple duos that I like, but the singles are too die for in consistency and payoff.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a palette from Too Faced full of various e/s, l/s and different bronzers and blushes and I'm happy with every single product. I especially love the e/s called Dirt Bag and the Beach Bunny Bronzer.

I really want to try more of their products.


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 15, 2008)

I've always wanted to try this brand out but never knew what to get hahah but I've tried the eyeshadow testers at Sephora..They're like butter! What products do you guys recommend for a Too Faced newbie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hmm i just noticed..they have a lot of bronzers on the sephora website..but no blushes.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I've always wanted to try this brand out but never knew what to get hahah but I've tried the eyeshadow testers at Sephora..They're like butter! What products do you guys recommend for a Too Faced newbie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm i just noticed..they have a lot of bronzers..but no blushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would totally buy some blushes in their cute packaging!_

 
I always get complimented on the "George & Weezy" e/s duo when I wear it. It's a best seller, which is why I decided to try it. I love "Lovey Dovey" and I'm a sucker for purple, so "Party Girl" is another favorite for me.

I'm really interested in trying "Label Whore" because I love Club.


----------



## starangel2383 (Oct 15, 2008)

i love their eyeshadows, both the singles and duos. i think two of my favs are Boy Toy and Lucky Charm. i should try to see how the two go together the next time i play around with my makeup


----------



## *JJ* (May 27, 2009)

has anyone tried their shimmer veils? i'm intrigued...


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I know there was another TF thread with swatches- I don't remember if they were the shimmer veils or if it was something else. A bunch of new products came out at that time and a few members had tried some of them.

I'm a big TF fan- the only reason I don't have a bigger collection is due to my budget. I just bought some Mirror Mirror gloss a few weeks ago. This is my favorite gloss. I won't buy anymore VS Beauty Rush again (unless they are on clearance or something lol). It makes my lips look so good, very shiny without being overly sticky.

Next on my list is the Girls Dig Pearls lip products.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 30, 2009)

Have any of you tried their Absolute Invisible translucent powder? What do you think of it?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Have any of you tried their Absolute Invisible translucent powder? What do you think of it?_

 
Nevermind.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 1, 2009)

^^ What??


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 1, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE their lava eye pencil but just my luck for them to discontinue making something that I love.  It's like liquid liner in a pencil, very easy to apply and it looks like liquid liner when it dries, you get the same bright shine you get from a liquid liner. 

The real bonus is that you can use it to line your waterline too and it will budge but to give you the smokey look and not the "I'm a human panda" look.

The only reason I went to gel liners was because I couldn't find this pencil anywhere.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 1, 2009)

i really like too faced everythings really pretty and the names r really cute, but i dnt like the packaging
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i recently bought the pink leopard bronzer n within a coupl ov days the packaging jus fell apart so i havent bought anything since. i do really like their lockdown cream shadows tho


----------



## twilightessence (Jul 18, 2009)

Okay, I know this thread seems to be dead, but I need some help with my Shadow Insurance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I've been using it for about a six months now and at first I LOVED it. It was amazing! And now my shadows are starting to crease within... Well, today one eye creased before my other eye was even done. The most frustrating is when I put on SI and put TF's OWN shadows and they crease like CRAZY. I still put on a very thin layer and haven't changed anything but now it just doesn't work for me!

I'm so frustrated because I recently bought a back up of it. So I'm still working on my first tube and have this backup and its not working anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Does anyone else have this problem? Maybe my current tube is just old or whatever and I should move to the new one? But I don't want to do that since there's still nearly half the tube left (I started off with a mini one that lasted me a long time that I didn't have a problem with then a big tube)! If I had my recipt still I'd return it for UDPP.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't know if this helps or not, but I've noticed that if I go 3 or 4 days w/o using my TFSI, the product starts to separate a little. my tube is also about 6 months old.  give it a good shake, then squeeze the air out & massage the tube a little.  That always seems to help. (although, I've never experienced the creasing issue- so I'm know sure it will help for you.)


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 18, 2009)

I love too faced eyeshadows! I use the Too Faced Shadow Insurance palette 
all the time...such gorgeous colors with such great color payoff.


----------



## twilightessence (Jul 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherAnn* 

 
_I don't know if this helps or not, but I've noticed that if I go 3 or 4 days w/o using my TFSI, the product starts to separate a little. my tube is also about 6 months old.  give it a good shake, then squeeze the air out & massage the tube a little.  That always seems to help. (although, I've never experienced the creasing issue- so I'm know sure it will help for you.)_

 

Thank you, I will give this a try and hopefully it'll help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Cmhchic40 (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I couldn't find a thread for Too Faced that wasn't about the Shadow insurance, so I wanted to make a new thread, I hope this is okay.

I really dig their eyeshadows- the silver in the duo Ooh and Aah is great and I prefer it to MACs Electra and Silver Fog pigment. I just wish there was more a selection in colors- if there were I would definitely prefer TF to MAC! 

As for lipglosses, I've only tried the lip injection and thought it was alright although it didn't really do a lot for my lips.

What are everyones thoughts/opinions on this brand?_

 
I like some of the eyeshadows, but I'm not a fan of the lipgloss.


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 21, 2010)

I recently got really into Too Faced. Their shadow singles and duo's are seriously the best! They blend/apply like butter and stay put. Their soo pigmented too, it's amazing. The brightening blushes are gorgeous also. Mocha Mi Amore is my fav blush ever. Sun Bunny is my fav bronzer too. The packaging is the cutest and I love their girly quirky style. Everything I've tried so far is so pigmented. I'd really reccomend TF to anyone looking to try a new line with quality just as good as NARS or MAC.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jul 25, 2010)

i'm currently using their powder foundation, starting to branch out to other products of their's but i've never tried their eyeshadows, i do llike their bronzers though.


----------



## gsbn (Aug 14, 2010)

I can't wait for their Naked Eye Kit to come out, I am dying to try it!


----------



## nunu (Aug 14, 2010)

I really love their eyeshadow duos and i love the papa don't peach blush. Gorgeous.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Aug 16, 2010)

I want the Aqua Bunny Bronzer! Does anyone have one for swap or sale?


----------



## KinkyKel (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gsbn* 

 
_I can't wait for their Naked Eye Kit to come out, I am dying to try it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i bought that around two months ago, and I can honestly say i have used no other eye shadows since, ive even retired my beloved Naked Lunch in favour of it! t me it had been well worth the £££.


----------



## juicycouture328 (Aug 29, 2010)

They have really pretty packaging for all their items, it's super girly, i love it.
 Their Sun Bunny bronzer works okay on me as long as its in super small doses because I'm pretty fair skinned.


----------



## megan92 (Jan 4, 2011)

Duuude I love Too Faced!!  I'm so excited to get the Romantic Eye Palette.  It looks so pretty and girly and ahhh -sigh- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I know the palettes are $35 but on  the Too Faced website for $45 you can get that, their two new eye primers, glamour dust, and lashgasm mascara.  I'm glad I saw that and ordered it instead.  I hope I don't sound like I'm advertising for them haha but for ten bucks more you get four more full size products w00t w00t!  Sometimes I think they just package together old products they're trying to get rid of but this one is alllll new spring stuff YAY!  Their palettes seem pretty popular so I figured I'd mention this for anyone who was thinking about getting the new one


----------



## pond23 (Jan 4, 2011)

I am in love with the Papa Don't Peach blush! I have been ignoring my myriad other blushes in favor of this gorgeous bronzey-peach shade. I bought La Vie En Rose too, but I haven't worn it yet.


----------



## sexysellerie (Jan 7, 2011)

Has anyone tried their new foundation, the glamour dusts or Eye shadow primes yet?  I'm dying to see some swatches and read some reviews!


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm excited to see more about their new foundations, too. I don't have a lot from TF, but what I do have I've really liked


----------



## User38 (Jan 8, 2011)

La Vie en Rose is one of my fav pink blushes.. so soft and elegant.. a must have pink


----------



## pond23 (Jan 8, 2011)

^ So glad to hear the glowing review of La Vie En Rose HerGreyness! I bought this blush during a recent Sephora promotion, and I cannot wait to try it. I can never have enough pink blushes.


----------



## megan92 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have that blush as well!!  Definitely a pretty pink.

  	I swatched it here if anyone else is interested.


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Jan 8, 2011)

I have bought my eyeshadow insurance for over 7 months? I dont know I think it was last year in the spring.. and it works great still..I will defo buy another one.


  	I hate udpp  it creases an is way to greasy..


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 8, 2011)

I love their palettes and have been very pleased with them. They are really pigmented and go on smoothly.  I love the way the palettes are nice mixes of colours, both cremes and shimmers.  They are great for putting in my purse makeup bag for daytrips and vacations!


----------



## Smf16 (Jan 8, 2011)

megan92 said:


> Duuude I love Too Faced!!  I'm so excited to get the Romantic Eye Palette.  It looks so pretty and girly and ahhh -sigh-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	 Yesss...I love the Too faced palettes! I have the Natural and Naked palettes...and now I NEED the Romantic palette. I think I will be ordering that package deal from their website too!


----------



## Sojourner (Mar 17, 2011)

...


----------



## Deathgirl45 (Mar 21, 2011)

burnitdown_x said:


> The mirror mirror lipgloss in envy me is pretty amazing. At first I thought it was creepy because it was really dark but it actually looks quite lovely.


  	I've always wanted to try that but I've been too chicken! I may have to give it a go.

  	PS LOVE your icon/username.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 21, 2011)

arghh! i wanna get their palettes so badly. bt i cant afford all three: naked, natural and romantic. which is the best one out of the 3? I already have the UD naked palette though..


----------



## megan92 (Mar 22, 2011)

^i own the romantic palette.  i like it but i wasn't blown away by it.  i kind of want to buy the naked palette, though.  although it's named similarly to the UD palette, the colors are actually pretty different.  i don't have the natural palette but i have the eyeshadow duos that have some of the same colors: sexpresso/peach fuzz, silk teddy/erotica, honey pot/cocoa puff, and teddy bear/heaven.
  	i think the naked one has a few more cool colors and the natural has a few more warm.

  	i quite like too faced shadows overall.  do you have a TF retailer near you?  i would just say go check 'em out in real life and decide what you like the best.  if not, i just look for all the swatches/reviews i can find and make a decision.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 23, 2011)

megan92 said:


> ^i own the romantic palette.  i like it but i wasn't blown away by it.  i kind of want to buy the naked palette, though.  although it's named similarly to the UD palette, the colors are actually pretty different.  i don't have the natural palette but i have the eyeshadow duos that have some of the same colors: sexpresso/peach fuzz, silk teddy/erotica, honey pot/cocoa puff, and teddy bear/heaven.
> i think the naked one has a few more cool colors and the natural has a few more warm.
> 
> i quite like too faced shadows overall.  do you have a TF retailer near you?  i would just say go check 'em out in real life and decide what you like the best.  if not, i just look for all the swatches/reviews i can find and make a decision.


	thanks megan.. think ill try and check it out this weekend or next weekend if i have the time.. at least its nt LE so i dnt hve to rush ard like a madwoman. haha. ive nvr tried TF eyeshadows so im quite excited abt it.. =)


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 24, 2011)

I love my TFSI more than anything else. I never wore eyeshadow until I discovered it because my eyelids become so oily that any eyeshadow creases within 10 minutes. I first tried the Lancôme primer (hated it, you get so little and the packaging is the worst ever) and the Coastal Scents one (it is greasy). Then I went to Sephora and hesitated between TFSI and UDPP and I chose TFSI strickly based on the packaging. I'm so glad I did because I got a mini UDPP later on with a palette and it did nothing for me, my shadow creased after an hour instead of 10 mins. TFSI makes it last perfectly until I take it off and sometimes that is 20 hours!

  	I also love the single shadows, The Bay had them on sale because they were going to stop carrying Too Faced so I got Temper Temper and Socialite for like 10$ each. They are both beautiful, pigmented colors and go on just like butter. I would love to try the neutral palette.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 8, 2011)

does anyone have the smoky eye palette? im debating between that and the UD black palette. quite uncertain which one to get.. the black palette swatches quite darkly such tt u can hardly see the difference in some shadows..


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 26, 2013)

Found this in my email this morning, so I thought I would revive this thread. From the Too Faced website:


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 26, 2013)

Too Faced Chocolate eye palette being released in the spring of 2014. Love the packaging!

  http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/11/faced-chocolate-bar-eye-palette-review-swatches.html


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Too Faced Chocolate eye palette being released in the spring of 2014. Love the packaging!
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/11/faced-chocolate-bar-eye-palette-review-swatches.html


  I so need this! I love the packaging and those colors.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 27, 2013)

Their website is down?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Their website is down?


  I was just on it, seems to be working fine.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 27, 2013)

Back up now. I was getting this message for a bit.


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Jan 9, 2014)

After seeing the swatches, now I want it. I hope they have it at Sephora so I can at least rack up some points and use a code to get a deluxe sample of something. I wanted one of those iphone case palettes but the one on Sephora website was orange zigzag print and I wanted the one on TooFaced website that was cuter. I didn't end up getting either. Too Faced seems to have website problems pretty often.


----------



## goldielockss (Jan 30, 2014)

fabulousmoolah said:


> After seeing the swatches, now I want it. I hope they have it at Sephora so I can at least rack up some points and use a code to get a deluxe sample of something. I wanted one of those iphone case palettes but the one on Sephora website was orange zigzag print and I wanted the one on TooFaced website that was cuter. I didn't end up getting either. Too Faced seems to have website problems pretty often.


  i want this so badly!!


----------



## lipsMACnbeauty (Mar 25, 2014)

I just fell in love with too faced!! I hadn't tried any of their shadows but I couldn't help picking up the "a few of my favorite things" pallet. sooooo much fun!! please check out a night out look I created with it!

  ~thanks!







  /admin edit - please embed your videos or keep a link to your personal channel in your signature area once you reach 10 posts.


----------



## ponderful (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting the Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette. Thoughts on it?


----------



## Monica (Mar 29, 2014)

ponderful said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette. Thoughts on it?


  I was actually searching this thread for the same thing! I bought one on HSN with a 20 dollar off coupon and wanted to see if anyone had it and loved/hated it. I think I'll do a FOTD or review on it when I finally get it in the mail!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 29, 2014)

Does anybody know where in Canada you can get the Too Faced teddybear eyeshadow brush set? It is a set of three shadows. Sephora has been out forever. I checked Macys, Sephora(s) and an Ulta on my last trip to the states.  Shouldn't be this hard to spend money


----------



## ponderful (Mar 29, 2014)

MonikaRose said:


> I was actually searching this thread for the same thing! I bought one on HSN with a 20 dollar off coupon and wanted to see if anyone had it and loved/hated it. I think I'll do a FOTD or review on it when I finally get it in the mail!


  Ah, you are really lucky you got to grab the HSN deal before it sold out. I wish I did. I am hoping the offer will come back. :/

  If you do a FOTD or review it, please let me know.


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 17, 2014)

The offer on HSN is now back I purchased just now


----------



## Monica (Apr 17, 2014)

I purchased another one! I havent even gotten the first one yet!


----------



## Monica (Apr 17, 2014)

MonikaRose said:


> I purchased another one! I havent even gotten the first one yet!


  Don't ask me why either, I guess I just can't pass up such a great deal. /hoarder problems


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 28, 2014)

Loving the new Get melted lipsticks. This is melted coral. I also purchased nude and peony. Try them ladies. A def must buy!


----------



## Monica (Apr 29, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Loving the new Get melted lipsticks. This is melted coral. I also purchased nude and peony. Try them ladies. A def must buy!


  That is so pretty!! I've been dying to try the fuschia color but I wasn't sure how I would like them. Are they sheer and buildable or does the color just slather right on?


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Apr 30, 2014)

I want to know how are the melted lipsticks after it dries? I heard it leaves a dry film after it dries up?


----------



## kimbunney (Apr 30, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lipstickdiva420* 



I want to know how are the melted lipsticks after it dries? I heard it leaves a dry film after it dries up?



  After two to three hours that film will show up...no if ands and buts lol. Which really suck because they are awesome but I have to check and reapply every two hours. I just wipe it off by the 5th or 6th hour. I like the finish because I prefer a matte finish and the feel of it while these appear glossy it doesn't have that glossy sticky feeling that I hate.


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Apr 30, 2014)

How did I miss this gigantic bronzer palette? I won't be buying it due to the size and price, but it sure is pretty. I think it would have been nice if it was smaller and didn't include full size bronzers. 

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/category/too-faced-3/


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 30, 2014)

MonikaRose said:


> That is so pretty!! I've been dying to try the fuschia color but I wasn't sure how I would like them. Are they sheer and buildable or does the color just slather right on?


  They are very buildable and they stay on for about 3 hours.  They do get a film but some lip products just do that.  I say get it girl.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 30, 2014)

Love the bronzer palette! I would have liked that it is smaller instead of full-sized too, since I have never finished up any bronzers before.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 6, 2014)

Used The Chocolate Bar palette for the first time today.  I wore Creme brule on inner 1/2 of lid, Hazelnut on outer 1/2, semi-sweet in crease, salted caramel as transition. cherry cordial on outer v.  Looked great.  Can't wait to try another combo tomorrow.  This looks like a great everyday palette.  Glad I finally caved and got it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 6, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Used The Chocolate Bar palette for the first time today.  I wore Creme brule on inner 1/2 of lid, Hazelnut on outer 1/2, semi-sweet in crease, salted caramel as transition. cherry cordial on outer v.  Looked great.  Can't wait to try another combo tomorrow.  This looks like a great everyday palette.  Glad I finally caved and got it.


  I was surprised by the quality of the shadows I'm also glad I have this palette.


----------



## Monsy (May 9, 2014)

I have most of their eyeshadow palettes (not the chocolate one) and absolutely love them! quality is wonderful and colors are super easy to combine. I reach for them more than any other brand and God knows I have too many shadows and shadow palettes


----------



## smileyt06 (May 22, 2014)

Too faced just released 4 new shades. I had to order them all lol. Only one that concerns me is if melted marshmallow looks like melted peony. But o well if it does. Saved 20% since it was my first order on their site. I think I'm going to love fig and berry looks similar to riri heaux we shall see


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 22, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Too faced just released 4 new shades. I had to order them all lol. Only one that concerns me is if melted marshmallow looks like melted peony. But o well if it does. Saved 20% since it was my first order on their site. I think I'm going to love fig and berry looks similar to riri heaux we shall see


  I was stalking the site since this morning for these things. I knew the release would be today. I'm going to take a look!
  Melted Berry and Melted Fig are looking interesting. I'm going to wait for them to hit Sephora so I can swatch. Then order on their site for the 20 % off savings.


----------



## erine1881 (May 22, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Too faced just released 4 new shades. I had to order them all lol. Only one that concerns me is if melted marshmallow looks like melted peony. But o well if it does. Saved 20% since it was my first order on their site. I think I'm going to love fig and berry looks similar to riri heaux we shall see


  Do you have the nude? I keep seeing different swatches of it, and in some of em it looks likes CDN or myth, and in some it looks more like RiRi nude. I dunno what it really looks like.   I might just have to run to ulta to see it in person first.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 22, 2014)

Does anyone know about The Chocolate Bar being released in slimmer packaging?  I just bought this palette.  I don't know if it is slimmer packaging but I suspect it is not.  Anyone know when the new slimmer packaging came out?  Kinda bummed.


----------



## smileyt06 (May 23, 2014)

Ok now I'm even more happier I ordered all four new colors. They finally put up a swatch reference. I had concerns with peony and marshmallow and not a dupe. Yea can't wait for delivery


----------



## ponderful (May 23, 2014)

I finally bought the Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette via the HSN deal, but after staring at swatches for awhile, I wonder if I made the right choice, since a lot of the shades are dark and I have hooded eyes. With hooded eyes, I tend to use light colors with an all-over wash. I don't know how to work with dark colors. I wonder if I should cancel the order, or keep for the lighter colors in the palette and/or learn how to work with dark colors.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 23, 2014)

Just saw this on Temptalia: http://www.temptalia.com/faced-rock-n-roll-rock-candy-country-nashville-nudes-melted-lipsticks-summer-2014  I want the country palette so bad!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 23, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Ok now I'm even more happier I ordered all four new colors. They finally put up a swatch reference. I had concerns with peony and marshmallow and not a dupe. Yea can't wait for delivery


  Thanks for the pic. I'm definitely getting Fig and Berry. Wasn't melted candy the Sephora exclusive that launched before the original colors hit the site?


----------



## Monsy (May 23, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Does anyone know about The Chocolate Bar being released in slimmer packaging?  I just bought this palette.  I don't know if it is slimmer packaging but I suspect it is not.  Anyone know when the new slimmer packaging came out?  Kinda bummed.


  I never heard of being released in the slimmer packaging. I can check tomorrow at work if we received any that are slimmer


----------



## smileyt06 (May 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thanks for the pic. I'm definitely getting Fig and Berry. Wasn't melted candy the Sephora exclusive that launched before the original colors hit the site?


  Yeah I think woc will like those two the most and yup candy was. I just found out. It was a VIB VIB Rouge exclusive dying the VIB/Rouge sale. If I would've known I would've gotten it lol. Upon knowing I looked up the hastag meltedcandy on IG and there it was people with lip swatches and I fell in love.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 23, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Yeah I think woc will like those two the most and yup candy was. I just found out. It was a VIB VIB Rouge exclusive dying the VIB/Rouge sale. If I would've known I would've gotten it lol. Upon knowing I looked up the hastag meltedcandy on IG and there it was people with lip swatches and I fell in love.


  I've already have Ruby and Violet. I've heard people complaining about getting " a white ring" after wearing it  for 4 hours or more. I have yet to experience that. Looking at the swatched on IG I may have to add melted Candy to the list.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 23, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I never heard of being released in the slimmer packaging. I can check tomorrow at work if we received any that are slimmer


  I remember seeing a box with the sticker saying slimmer packaging in Macy's yesterday but I didn't quite tune into it.  I didn't think the check the box to see if at least the box seemed smaller.  It was really when I got home that I really became curious and looked it up.


----------



## jenise (May 26, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Does anyone know about The Chocolate Bar being released in slimmer packaging?  I just bought this palette.  I don't know if it is slimmer packaging but I suspect it is not.  Anyone know when the new slimmer packaging came out?  Kinda bummed.


  Yes they have, it'll say it on the box! Mine says "I'm skinny now, new slimmer packaging"


----------



## Monsy (May 26, 2014)

That is correct. I talked to regional coordinator for Too faced on saturday and she confirmed they came out with slimmer packaging. And that palette will stay in their permanent line


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 26, 2014)

I saw the slimmer packaging at 2 Sephoras yesterday but most of the other Sephoras I visited had the old packaging.  I guess they are trying to sell old stock first.  So I understand HSN has the slimmer packaging and I've seen it at Macy's as well if anyone is looking for it.


----------



## smileyt06 (May 26, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I remember seeing a box with the sticker saying slimmer packaging in Macy's yesterday but I didn't quite tune into it.  I didn't think the check the box to see if at least the box seemed smaller.  It was really when I got home that I really became curious and looked it up.


  Ordered mines from HSN and I have the slimmer package as well.  Al of my Sephoras carry it now even Ulta


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 26, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Ordered mines from HSN and I have the slimmer package as well.  Al of my Sephoras carry it now even Ulta


  Someone post a pic of the new slimmer packaging. I'm curious to see what it looks like.


----------



## smileyt06 (May 26, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Someone post a pic of the new slimmer packaging. I'm curious to see what it looks like.


----------



## singer82 (May 27, 2014)

Got The Violet Liquid lipstick. Such a beautiful color!


----------



## lexielex (May 28, 2014)

I have the chocolate bar palette and I use it everyday!


----------



## smileyt06 (May 28, 2014)

My 4 new too faced lippies will be here Tuesday can't wait. I'll have the whole collection


----------



## DeeDee2013 (May 28, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> My 4 new too faced lippies will be here Tuesday can't wait. I'll have the whole collection


  I'm ordering Fig and Candy....

  Do you know the 20% code?


----------



## smileyt06 (May 28, 2014)

DeeDee2013 said:


> I'm ordering Fig and Candy....  Do you know the 20% code?


  Try pretty20, bronze25, jetset20 or jestset15


----------



## DeeDee2013 (May 28, 2014)

Aw man,

  none of them worked.

  thank you though


----------



## erine1881 (May 28, 2014)

Melted peony, fuchsia, violet, coral, nude, ruby


----------



## Heidi K (Jun 1, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Rock N Roll and Country palettes will be available online. The nearest Ulta is over an hour from me, but I really want to get these.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 1, 2014)

you can order from ulta online. it's free shipping over 25$


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 15, 2014)

Too faced's lip injection plumping color bombs are amazing i love lip plumpers but lately feel like lipgloss looks so thick and sticky and my lips are so dry and the colour bombs are like a tint/balm are just so moisturizing and perfect.


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 15, 2014)

I probably own like all there palettes as well and i honestly prefer there neutral palettes most the time to my urban decay naked palettes. omg and the chocolate bar smells so good and i don't even like chocolate


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 15, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


>


I think i prefer the older packaging, its like a big chunky fat chocolate bar think i find things cuter when there chubbier lmao


----------



## ponderful (Jun 15, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ladyjamire* 




I think i prefer the older packaging, its like a big chunky fat chocolate bar think i find things cuter when there chubbier lmao



  Does the slimmer packaging (the one I got) contain less eyeshadow, or the just the packaging changed?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 15, 2014)

ladyjamire said:


> I think i prefer the older packaging, its like a big chunky fat chocolate bar think i find things cuter when there chubbier lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Does the slimmer packaging (the one I got) contain less eyeshadow, or the just the packaging changed?


  Just the packaging. Same amount of product.


----------



## ponderful (Jun 15, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 



 
Just the packaging. Same amount of product.



  Oh, that's reassuring. Thanks for the info! I hope that the slimmer packaging doesn't make the palette less fragile. I'm thinking of taking it while traveling.


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 15, 2014)

yeah i just checked the pan depths are the same xx


----------



## Jumping Mice (Aug 27, 2014)

Too Faced is having their Summer Sale! If your order doesn't meet or exceed the $50 minimum for free shipping, use the code "CANTRESIST". I used it twice this morning and it worked both times so it should be good for multiple uses.


----------



## Psalmist11817 (Aug 27, 2014)

I already want to see with at Too Faced is going to bring for the 2014 Holidays.


----------



## sashmac (Sep 7, 2014)

Me too, I usually love their holiday palettes


----------



## chelly violet (Sep 7, 2014)

There's some of the holiday sets up at Macy's online. The melted set looks awesome too bad I own 2 of the 4 already. But waiting on the favorite things 2 which looks great on the pics!


----------



## Jumping Mice (Sep 7, 2014)

:shock: The La Belle Carousel and the Under The Mistletoe lip set are tempting!


----------



## Psalmist11817 (Sep 7, 2014)

.    I think I am going to pass on these small holiday items from Too Faced. They look cute though  I think I'm going to wait for their bigger eyeshadow holiday palette.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 7, 2014)

chelly violet said:


> There's some of the holiday sets up at Macy's online. The melted set looks awesome too bad I own 2 of the 4 already. But waiting on the favorite things 2 which looks great on the pics!


  It's super cute, but i also have 2 of the 4, berry and fuchsia. And i have the full-size of nude and peony sitting in my online cart right now. Still so tempting!


----------



## Psalmist11817 (Sep 7, 2014)

.     I'm in ️! Seriously, the Lorac Mega Pro Palette, UD Vice 3 and Too Faced Everything Nice palette are all on my Christmas list.


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 8, 2014)

Psalmist11817 said:


> .     I'm in ️! Seriously, the Lorac Mega Pro Palette, UD Vice 3 and Too Faced Everything Nice palette are all on my Christmas list.


  Thanks for posting this, been waiting on too faced news and I'm officially interested. I really hope the colors are different to last years offering I see pinks and purple so that's nice just need swatches now eeeeeek, I'm absolutely addicted to too faced their cute packaging and quality always manage to draw me in .


----------



## mimi0701 (Sep 8, 2014)

chelly violet said:


> There's some of the holiday sets up at Macy's online. The melted set looks awesome too bad I own 2 of the 4 already. But waiting on the favorite things 2 which looks great on the pics!


I've been wanting to try out the Melted lippies but couldn't decide which color to get. This set is perfect for me.


----------



## jani308 (Sep 12, 2014)

i want these


----------



## Jumping Mice (Sep 12, 2014)

I keep stalking Too Faced and Sephora to see if they put up any products because Macy's isn't very good at descriptions and I at least want to earn points or use my 20% off from Too Faced. I'm being irrational because I know both Too Faced and Sephora will send out emails when the collections arrive, and yet, I must check.


----------



## ARGIRO248 (Sep 15, 2014)

I can not wait until the *Cocoa Powder* Foundation come to my local sephora....


----------



## ARGIRO248 (Sep 15, 2014)

I am also wondering if there is going to be a chocolate bar palette 2 ?


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 16, 2014)

My mini melts came today!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  0.40oz vs 0.16oz


----------



## Monsy (Sep 16, 2014)

holiday palette is up on sephora


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 16, 2014)

I am really interested in the holiday palette! Did anyone get the one last year and do you love it or no? Decisions decisions. I just don't know if I will use everything in it so I don't know if it will be worth it. Hmmmm


----------



## chelly violet (Sep 16, 2014)

I have last year's a Few of my Favorite things and I love it !! I ome too many palettes but reached for it a lot. Especially since it's a good size for travel and has bronzer and blush  I need ktc get this one but my phone won't let me order it online and I don't want to use the App to get ebates ! argh


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 16, 2014)

I wish they changed the design for the palette bit too similar to last year, I feel like this one has a lot more neutrals from the image on the website. I'm defo still gona get this, love too faced !!!!


----------



## tamikajodha (Sep 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> 0.40oz vs 0.16oz


  Ugh I wish I didn't get Nude and Peony last month, so I could've gotten this set instead


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't own any thing from two faced cosmetics but the buzz had me really curious. What should be the first thing I purchase from this brand like a must have?


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 18, 2014)

keridabeenfabb said:


> I don't own any thing from two faced cosmetics but the buzz had me really curious. What should be the first thing I purchase from this brand like a must have?


  Chocolate bar palette  I also love the snow bunny bronzer


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 18, 2014)

Chocolate Bar Palette for sure! I'm wearing mine today.   Their Chocolate Soleil bronzer is also good. I used mine completely up.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 18, 2014)

keridabeenfabb said:


> I don't own any thing from two faced cosmetics but the buzz had me really curious. What should be the first thing I purchase from this brand like a must have?


  Chocolate bar!!! And the melted lipsticks!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 18, 2014)

My favorite is Natural eye shadow palette


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 18, 2014)

Swatches of Everything Nice!   http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2014/09/faced-pretty-girls-made-everything-nice-holiday-2014


----------



## chelly violet (Sep 18, 2014)

Received my Everything Nice from Sephora and its beautiful ! But my chocolate soleil bronzer and the inner light highlight are switched or mislabeled which is a tiny thing but really bothers me. have to make sure the eye shadows aren't labeled incorrectly or shuffled around either


----------



## mel33t (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you for posting the review Alysse011 !! I'm so glad I ordered this now, can't wait to play with it! :stars:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> My mini melts came today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These I want! I've never bought them, so I am sure these are perfect for a first timer!


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah I have that set in my cart too. It's funny because the first item in my cart was Everything Nice. And I held off with intentions of making sure it was something I really wanted. Ironically, it appears it is something I really "need"...along with about 4 other products I've added in the mean time. What a fail lol


----------



## borinquena (Oct 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *erine1881* 



My mini melts came today!









0.40oz vs 0.16oz


   I ordered the minis today!


----------



## dinemo6 (Oct 13, 2014)

Got the mini melts last week - such good value for 4!

The whole Holiday Collection is gorgeous!


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Oct 26, 2014)

I just got the mini set and the under the misltoe set and I can't wait for them to get here.I hope I like the melted lippies like everyone else!


----------



## Jumping Mice (Nov 7, 2014)

Friends & Family Sale! Get 20% off with the code "TAKE20"


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> My mini melts came today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is a great idea. I wish I would have seen them yesterday. Currently, I have Ruby, Violet, Fuchsia and Nude. I will never finish these.  A mini set is a great idea. I would like to try fig and something else that escapes me at the moment.


----------



## Narwhalique (Nov 10, 2014)

I got the last Melted Kisses set at my local Sephora yesterday. I've been dying to try these since they came out but didn't want to spring for the full-sized tubes. The minis are perfect!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

Narwhalique said:


> I got the last Melted Kisses set at my local Sephora yesterday. I've been dying to try these since they came out but didn't want to spring for the full-sized tubes. The minis are perfect!








I am certain you will love them.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 13, 2014)

I got the mini melts set as well. so happy with it. the Fuchsia one is to die for! soo beautiful.
  I now have 2 melted peony's though. Both are minis... but its a nice everyday pink I dont really mind owning 2.

  I wish they had a set with the la creme lippies now... better colors than what they have in their holiday set though


----------



## mel33t (Dec 1, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/wFBWtXy7aq/  What do you guys think? Blush palette? Chocolate Bar II? Liquid foundation?


----------



## Psalmist11817 (Dec 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://instagram.com/p/wFBWtXy7aq/  What do you guys think? Blush palette? Chocolate Bar II? Liquid foundation?


  i think it my be a blush...  _just a format fix. content was not edited. ~shellygrrl_


----------



## mel33t (Dec 2, 2014)

Psalmist11817 said:


> i think it my be a blush...  _just a format fix. content was not edited. ~shellygrrl_


  I think a blush would be awesome!! I'm also thinking maybe a milk chocolate eye palette with cooler toned shadows??


----------



## Psalmist11817 (Dec 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I think a blush would be awesome!! I'm also thinking maybe a milk chocolate eye palette with cooler toned shadows??[/quote  Honestly, I will be disappointed if it's only a blush....I really do hope it's another chocolate bar palette with cooler toned eyeshadows as well


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Dec 2, 2014)

Image removed as requested!


----------



## savvy1 (Dec 2, 2014)

OMG. ^^^^^^


----------



## mel33t (Dec 2, 2014)

Can't wait to hear more about it!!


----------



## jenise (Dec 2, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> It's another Chocolate Bar Palette! This one is called 'Semi Sweet'  (from trendmood1 instagram)


 Omggggg


----------



## Monsy (Dec 2, 2014)

mini melts set is now available at ulta too


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 2, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> It's another Chocolate Bar Palette! This one is called 'Semi Sweet'


  The troll and its images are banned from Specktra. Please do not post its images. Thank you.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 2, 2014)

It looks like the original picture was from six weeks ago. I really wish they wouldn't use filters.. I can't tell the colors lol


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Dec 2, 2014)

Welp, my bad. I was googling ish and it popped up so I had no idea. I'll remove it in a bit.


----------



## xfarrax (Dec 2, 2014)

OMG if its that palette im all over it!!!!!! super excited


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 2, 2014)

jenise said:


> Omggggg


  Def getting this on the 9th


----------



## Psalmist11817 (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, that sucks  So, there is a possibility that it's not even gonna be an eyeshadow palette??? I think I'm going to go to a corner and cry


----------



## jenise (Dec 2, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Def getting this on the 9th


 Me too!!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> The troll and its images are banned from Specktra. Please do not post its images. Thank you.


  exactly


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 3, 2014)

Monsy said:


> exactly


  However, posting it from the person who originally posted it is quite alright!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Dec 3, 2014)

Monsy said:


> exactly


 
  Is there a specific thread or something where I can find a list of some sort of who's images can't be posted on Specktra? As someone who doesn't post as frequently as others, or who may not be in the right thread at the right time, it'd be hard for me to be in the know otherwise.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 3, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Is there a specific thread or something where I can find a list of some sort of who's images can't be posted on Specktra? As someone who doesn't post as frequently as others, or who may not be in the right thread at the right time, it'd be hard for me to be in the know otherwise. :dunno:


  It's just the troll's that are banned. From her site or her IG.


----------



## Narwhalique (Dec 3, 2014)

Uh yeah, I'm gonna need that palette.


----------



## adais29 (Dec 3, 2014)

i don't need another palette but being the hoarder i am of course im buying it


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 3, 2014)

It's highly filtered, so it's hard for me to say whether it's a skip or not.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 4, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/wNDZx4KRr3/  These are so cute!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://instagram.com/p/wNDZx4KRr3/  These are so cute!!!


I was coming here to post the same pic...haha too cute. I want one!


----------



## nt234 (Dec 4, 2014)

I think I'll be able to skip the new chocolate bar palette; I prefer the colors in the original palette way more than the ones in the picture posted, which look like they're just various shades of beige/brown with a few randoms in there (but as people have said, it is hard to tell with the filters). The heart compacts on the other hand...


----------



## mel33t (Dec 5, 2014)

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2014/12/faced-soul-mates-blushing-bronzer-spring-2015#more-54802   I NEED Carrie and Big, if just for the name


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I NEED Carrie and Big, if just for the name


  I like Carrie & Big too, the other is nice too but meh.


----------



## Narwhalique (Dec 5, 2014)

I think I'll be able to skip the blushing bronzers. Cute packaging, though!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## mel33t (Dec 6, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Thank you for posting


----------



## Narwhalique (Dec 6, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Thanks for posting! I still think it looks pretty but my excitement might be waning just a bit.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> These are so cute!!!


  I really wish too faced would step away from making makeup that looks like for kids...


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 7, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I really wish too faced would step away from making makeup that looks like for kids...


  Agreed!


----------



## Psalmist11817 (Dec 8, 2014)

I think I am definitely going to pass in the new Too Faced Semi-Sweet Chocolate palette. It's a beautiful palette but it has too many brown shadows for my taste


----------



## Kaidan (Dec 8, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I really wish too faced would step away from making makeup that looks like for kids...
> 
> I actually like the unusual kitsch packaging, that's what got me curious to try out the brand without knowing about the brand a few years ago.
> 
> ...


  Thanks for sharing these, Erine!   I'm excited for the new chocolate bar palette. The new heart shaped blush-bronzers are a pass for sure.  It's too much bronzer, little blush, and has tacky dysfunctional TV couples as names.


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 9, 2014)

It's availble on sephora for VIB rouge members only if anyone is interested. I just ordered with my gift card they gave us!  Can't want to get it'


----------



## mango13 (Dec 9, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> It's availble on sephora for VIB rouge members only if anyone is interested. I just ordered with my gift card they gave us! Can't want to get it'


  I'm so excited for this palette. I thought it would be super cool toned, but it looks warm so that's awesome! Let us know how you like it when you get it. Swatches maybe?


----------



## mel33t (Dec 9, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> It's availble on sephora for VIB rouge members only if anyone is interested. I just ordered with my gift card they gave us!  Can't want to get it'


  I just ordered it too!! I actually think I like it better than the first. Can't wait to play. ompom:


----------



## KrystalAnne (Dec 9, 2014)

Got my order in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Can't wait to play with it!


----------



## xfarrax (Dec 9, 2014)

You ladies must swatch when u receive it in super excited


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 9, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> Got my order in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 9, 2014)

I ordered the Semi Sweet Chocolate Bar too!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 9, 2014)

Can't wait to see the swatches ladies!


----------



## fashiong1rl (Dec 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jennifae* 



I ordered the Semi Sweet Chocolate Bar too!


  me too!


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Dec 9, 2014)

Me too!  Love the colors....


  The blue is so gorgeous


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 9, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I'm so excited for this palette. I thought it would be super cool toned, but it looks warm so that's awesome! Let us know how you like it when you get it. Swatches maybe? :bouquet:


  Of course I'll do them luv 


mel33t said:


> I just ordered it too!! I actually think I like it better than the first. Can't wait to play. ompom:


  Me either. I really didn't need it but I am a sucker for palettes


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Dec 9, 2014)

Shades 4, 5, 9 and 10 make me drool!  As soon as I saw got the email, I threw it in my cart along with the matte tarte palette....can't wait to play with her.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 9, 2014)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Shades 4, 5, 9 and 10 make me drool!  As soon as I saw got the email, I threw it in my cart along with the matte tarte palette....can't wait to play with her.


  I got that too!!  Order twins :stars:  ..I also got Philosophy Time in a Bottle though lol. I've been using samples and I really like how it makes my skin look and feel.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Dec 9, 2014)

mel33t said:


> ..I also got Philosophy Time in a Bottle though lol. I've been using samples and I really like how it makes my skin look and feel.


  Time In a Bottle! I'm intrigued! I'm off to research. Did you get the face or eye serum?


----------



## mel33t (Dec 9, 2014)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Time In a Bottle! I'm intrigued! I'm off to research. Did you get the face or eye serum?


  Just the serum. I purchased a new eye cream recently so I'm trying not to have a hoard of skincare products. Just a hoard of neutral eye shadows :sigh:


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 9, 2014)

http://youtu.be/CRJP1V74cyM  It shows the palette. It's pretty. Ignore the fact that she's yet another YT guru that contours with bronzer.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 9, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> http://youtu.be/CRJP1V74cyM  It shows the palette. It's pretty. Ignore the fact that she's yet another YT guru that contours with bronzer.


  The eye look was pretty, but for me, three four shadows is good. Less is more sometimes!  Off topic: has anyone tried the Dose highlighters yet?? I'm intrigued...


----------



## LavenderPearl (Dec 9, 2014)

Actually excited for this, unlike the original where I kept trying to make myself love it. Can't wait for all of your swatches


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Dec 10, 2014)

Just received my palette! I can already tell I will like it more than the original; the deeper, warmer colors are far more suitable for my dark skin tone.


----------



## mango13 (Dec 10, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Just received my palette! I can already tell I will like it more than the original; the deeper, warmer colors are far more suitable for my dark skin tone.


  Yay!!! I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 10, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


 Excited for these


----------



## nt234 (Dec 10, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  So excited! I wonder when they'll debut at Sephora.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 11, 2014)

Temptalia's Sneak Peek: Too Faced Semi-Sweet Chocolate Bar Eye Palette Photos & Swatches:   http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-faced-semi-sweet-chocolate-bar-eye-palette-photos-swatches


----------



## mel33t (Dec 11, 2014)

Mine is coming tonight!!


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Mine is coming tonight!!


  Mine is too!  :yahoo:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 11, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  I have 4 of the originals. I want more haha... I wonder what colors they are O_O


----------



## fashiong1rl (Dec 11, 2014)

my palette should be here soon


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 11, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I have the gold one, it's nice, I like it better than Becca's.
> I can swatch it for u later if u want!
> 
> 
> ...


  I saw this in my feed yesterday. I already own 3. I'm dying to find out what the deepest darkest color.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> You don't say?! I'm going to check out the DoC highlighters. I didn't even know they had highlighters.
> I saw this in my feed yesterday. I already own 3. I'm dying to find out what the deepest darkest color.


  I like it, I've only used mine like 2x but I like it a lot. 
  Didn't find it as dry as the Becca ones. 
  I just really don't like the Becca ones :/


----------



## mel33t (Dec 11, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I like it, I've only used mine like 2x but I like it a lot.  Didn't find it as dry as the Becca ones.  I just really don't like the Becca ones :/


  Hmmm... They did have those at the Ricky's by me. But I have at least 15 highlighters and I really do not need another. Lol.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hmmm... They did have those at the Ricky's by me. But I have at least 15 highlighters and I really do not need another. Lol.


  That's the one thing I don't hoard.. I have a few, but not nearly as much as everything else haha..and it's my favorite.
  I think it's because I've just found good ones so I don't buy more 
  Bobbi brown bronze glow is my fav... I bought a backup <3


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hmmm... They did have those at the Ricky's by me. But I have at least 15 highlighters and I really do not need another. Lol.


  I always wanted to go to Ricky's... is it nice in there? I never took the time to go


----------



## jenise (Dec 11, 2014)

My mom just sent me a picture of hers


----------



## mel33t (Dec 11, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I always wanted to go to Ricky's... is it nice in there? I never took the time to go


  ... I wouldn't call it nice.  I actually avoid it like the plague. Every one I've gone to is dirty and they're not very helpful. They used to be better and they were the only ones that had good nail polish selection before Sephora started upping their game.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I actually avoid it like the plague. Every one I've gone to is dirty and they're not very helpful. They used to be better and they were the only ones that had good nail polish selection before Sephora started upping their game.


  oh well I won't be going in there then lol!
  XD


----------



## CharlieKelly (Dec 11, 2014)

I just got a bunch of things for my  birthday, including the La Belle Carousel and I think I had a bad reaction to their eyes hadow. I put it on Tuesday and a couple of hours after my eyes were watery and itchy. I thought it was the bouquet I got but it only got worse. My eyelids are red and itchy now. My eyes also feel cloudy. Has anyone else had a reaction to their products before?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 11, 2014)

CharlieKelly said:


> I just got a bunch of things for my  birthday, including the La Belle Carousel and I think I had a bad reaction to their eyes hadow. I put it on Tuesday and a couple of hours after my eyes were watery and itchy. I thought it was the bouquet I got but it only got worse. My eyelids are red and itchy now. My eyes also feel cloudy. Has anyone else had a reaction to their products before?


  Hey there, I've never had a problem with their shadows before, sorry to hear that!
  All I can say is that it's better to maybe go exchange this for something else at the store.  Feel better


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 11, 2014)

CharlieKelly said:


> I just got a bunch of things for my  birthday, including the La Belle Carousel and I think I had a bad reaction to their eyes hadow. I put it on Tuesday and a couple of hours after my eyes were watery and itchy. I thought it was the bouquet I got but it only got worse. My eyelids are red and itchy now. My eyes also feel cloudy. Has anyone else had a reaction to their products before?


That's awful, especially since you got them for your birthday.


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 12, 2014)

Has anyone received their semi sweet palette yet? How are y'all feeling about it? Swatches? Lol


----------



## mel33t (Dec 12, 2014)

I'll post mine tonight and a comparison of the original. Was way too tired last night lol.   Off the bat its noticeably skinnier than the original but mine doesn't close that well. Smells good though :haha:


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 12, 2014)

I got mine yesterday, but I haven't had the chance to swatch it yet. I can't wait to play with it. The shadows look so pretty in the pan, and they smell delightful!


----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 12, 2014)

Here's T's full review!

  http://www.temptalia.com/faced-semi-sweet-chocolate-bar-eye-palette-review-photos-swatches


----------



## mel33t (Dec 12, 2014)

Who's ready for swatches! I bought a whole pack of store brand wipes for this {I purchased Ole ones and they're pricey and I didn't want to use them all on this}. I apologize in advance for my swatch skills, they're not the best but if you guys want close ups let me know. I'm better at doing like one or two colors at a time, go figure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  First up... the first row. Top swatches are the original Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette and the Bottom Row is the Semi Sweet Palette. 




  Colors L to R on Top: Gilded Ganache / White Chocolate / Milk Chocolate / Black Forest Truffle / Triple Fudge
  Colors L to R on Bottom: Licorice / Coconut Creme / Nougat / Truffled / Hot Fudge


  The second row (Same as above, original on top, new on bottom)




  Colors L to R on Top: Salted Caramel / Marzipan / Semi-Sweet / Strawberry Bon-Bon / Candied Violet / Amaretto
  Colors L to R on Bottom: Cocoa Chili / Pink Sugar / Puddin' / Blueberry Swirl / Peanut Butter / Frosting


  The third row




  Colors L to R on Top: Hazelnut / Creme Brulee / Haute Chocolate / Cherry Cordial / Champagne Truffle
  Colors L to R on Bottom: Rum Raisin / Mousse / Caramel / Bon Bon / Butter Pecan 

  And then the big picture!! 






  Overall, the palette has some hits and misses. Pink Sugar is a complete waste. It doesn't even show up on me - just a bunch of glittery specks. Blueberry Swirl also took some work in getting a good swatch. However, the third row is hands down my favorite, which is funny because I feel that way about the original too! I don't have a favorite because I think the original has some hits and misses as well. So I'm happy to have both! 

  I'm glad I got it! I give it a B+


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Who's ready for swatches! I bought a whole pack of store brand wipes for this {I purchased Ole ones and they're pricey and I didn't want to use them all on this}. I apologize in advance for my swatch skills, they're not the best but if you guys want close ups let me know. I'm better at doing like one or two colors at a time, go figure. :haha:   First up... the first row. Top swatches are the original Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette and the Bottom Row is the Semi Sweet Palette.
> 
> Colors L to R on Top: Gilded Ganache / White Chocolate / Milk Chocolate / Black Forest Truffle / Triple Fudge Colors L to R on Bottom: Licorice / Coconut Creme / Nougat / Truffled / Hot Fudge   The second row (Same as above, original on top, new on bottom)
> 
> ...


  Ahhhh you rock!! I have been waiting for this haha. This is seriously exactly what I wanted to see (a side by side comparison). Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 13, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Who's ready for swatches! I bought a whole pack of store brand wipes for this {I purchased Ole ones and they're pricey and I didn't want to use them all on this}. I apologize in advance for my swatch skills, they're not the best but if you guys want close ups let me know. I'm better at doing like one or two colors at a time, go figure. :haha:   First up... the first row. Top swatches are the original Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette and the Bottom Row is the Semi Sweet Palette.
> 
> Colors L to R on Top: Gilded Ganache / White Chocolate / Milk Chocolate / Black Forest Truffle / Triple Fudge Colors L to R on Bottom: Licorice / Coconut Creme / Nougat / Truffled / Hot Fudge   The second row (Same as above, original on top, new on bottom)
> 
> ...


  Thanks Mel!  Awesome job!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 13, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Who's ready for swatches! I bought a whole pack of store brand wipes for this {I purchased Ole ones and they're pricey and I didn't want to use them all on this}. I apologize in advance for my swatch skills, they're not the best but if you guys want close ups let me know. I'm better at doing like one or two colors at a time, go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 13, 2014)

The original chocolate bar palatte is my absolute fav! I use it way more than my naked palettes.   I definitely need the semi sweet!


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 13, 2014)

I have both palettes and agree with Mels's review.   Pink Sugar is completely useless, even over other shadows. I'm kind of glad the blue shadow isn't super pigmented, I'd rather build it up if I need to.  The texture of some of the shadows seems thinner than other TF shadows I have but it didn't seem to affect the application.   The colors are different enough from the chocolate bar palette that I think its worth owning both but I wouldn't say it's a must have.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Who's ready for swatches! I bought a whole pack of store brand wipes for this {I purchased Ole ones and they're pricey and I didn't want to use them all on this}. I apologize in advance for my swatch skills, they're not the best but if you guys want close ups let me know. I'm better at doing like one or two colors at a time, go figure. :haha:   First up... the first row. Top swatches are the original Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette and the Bottom Row is the Semi Sweet Palette.
> 
> Colors L to R on Top: Gilded Ganache / White Chocolate / Milk Chocolate / Black Forest Truffle / Triple Fudge Colors L to R on Bottom: Licorice / Coconut Creme / Nougat / Truffled / Hot Fudge   The second row (Same as above, original on top, new on bottom)
> 
> ...


  Thanks Mel for sharing.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 14, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/wmjtI5AdBW/  New Tf melted lipsticks


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://instagram.com/p/wmjtI5AdBW/  New Tf melted lipsticks


  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://instagram.com/p/wmjtI5AdBW/  New Tf melted lipsticks


  Thank you for this but imma have to skip because nothing looks new except for villain and to many mac items have came out that look like that lol. If I get them, I will wait for them to release the minis


----------



## LavenderPearl (Dec 15, 2014)

Too Faced, please release those last two shades in your La Creme formula :eyelove:


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 15, 2014)

I was excited about the Semi Sweet palette since I love my Chocolate Bar one but I am going to skip it. I am not very impressed by the swatches I've seen  and it seems the quality is not as good as the first one :/


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 16, 2014)

I can't believe I'm going to say this but I'm skipping the semi-sweet chocolate bar palette. I may change my mind later but for right now I'm going to skip.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 16, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I can't believe I'm going to say this but I'm skipping the semi-sweet chocolate bar palette. I may change my mind later but for right now I'm going to skip.


  I'm skipping too. It's not that impressive when compared to the original.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 16, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I'm skipping too. It's not that impressive when compared to the original.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 16, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I'm skipping too. It's not that impressive when compared to the original.


  Yeah that's why I am skipping too and don't regret it


----------



## blondie929 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hubby bought me the semi sweet palette for Christmas! I can't have it till Christmas but I'm super excited!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 16, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> Hubby bought me the semi sweet palette for Christmas! I can't have it till Christmas but I'm super excited!


  That's really nice of him!


----------



## blondie929 (Dec 16, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> That's really nice of him!


  Yeah it was sweet literally lol .. He got me so much makeup I should have enough for the year lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 16, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/wrYd_XQU6b/  Cutest set!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://instagram.com/p/wrYd_XQU6b/  Cutest set!


  So cute!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 17, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> Hubby bought me the semi sweet palette for Christmas! I can't have it till Christmas but I'm super excited!


  You have a really sweet husband.


----------



## Psalmist11817 (Dec 19, 2014)

I can't believe I am going to say this but I have not been liking the packaging Too Faced has been using for their holiday palettes. This year and last year's packaging felt kind of "meh" to me. I loved the packaging they used for the holiday palettes up until 2012. I wish they could go back to that kind and detailed packaging but I guess they won't because the down side is that it makes the holiday palettes bulky.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 20, 2014)

I kind of want the new heart bronzer blushes but I wish the color combos were switched.  I may get both anyway.


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 20, 2014)

I love the palettes the most. They have the most beautiful shades in them. I especially like the natural palette the most.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 20, 2014)

Psalmist11817 said:


> I can't believe I am going to say this but I have not been liking the packaging Too Faced has been using for their holiday palettes. This year and last year's packaging felt kind of "meh" to me. I loved the packaging they used for the holiday palettes up until 2012. I wish they could go back to that kind and detailed packaging but I guess they won't because the down side is that it makes the holiday palettes bulky.


  I thought I was the only one.  I loved the packaging of their older holiday palettes.  They may be a little bulky, but they were beautiful.  My favorite was the Enchanted Holiday in 2010.  I got everything from that collection.


----------



## Psalmist11817 (Dec 20, 2014)

jennifae said:


> I thought I was the only one.  I loved the packaging of their older holiday palettes.  They may be a little bulky, but they were beautiful.  My favorite was the Enchanted Holiday in 2010.  I got everything from that collection.


  Yes!!! That's the kind of Too Faced packaging that I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




miss! So detailed and beautiful and of course the quality of the makeup is excellent. I am going to be heartbroken if they keep using the same kind of packaging like they did last year (the chevron design) and like what they used this to year. I feel like the their new packaging is doing them no favors. My favorites collections were from 2010, 2011 and 2012


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Dec 20, 2014)

Totally agree the old packaging was whimsical the new is generic looking IMO


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 21, 2014)

I still regret not getting anything from the 2010, 2011 and 2012 Collections! So beautiful and artistic!   I love my Everything Nice palette but yeah the packaging is nice but nothing special


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 21, 2014)

Psalmist11817 said:


> Yes!!! That's the kind of Too Faced packaging that I miss! So detailed and beautiful and of course the quality of the makeup is excellent. I am going to be heartbroken if they keep using the same kind of packaging like they did last year (the chevron design) and like what they used this to year. I feel like the their new packaging is doing them no favors. My favorites collections were from 2010, 2011 and 2012


  My favorite holiday collections were from 2009, 2010, and 2011.  I skipped everything else starting 2012.  Not just because of the packaging but because I felt like I had similar colors from other palettes.  That and there were so many other palettes that I wanted more.


----------



## Narwhalique (Dec 21, 2014)

The "older" Too Faced packaging was divine. Unfortunately, that was before I started letting myself have nice makeup so I missed out on everything! Oh well, at least now I'm paying attention.  I think I'm going to skip the semi-sweet palette after all...glad I waited for swatches and reviews. I'm content with the original. I'd still like to see more in the line like white chocolate, dark chocolate, etc.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Dec 21, 2014)

Narwhalique said:


> The "older" Too Faced packaging was divine. Unfortunately, that was before I started letting myself have nice makeup so I missed out on everything! Oh well, at least now I'm paying attention.  I think I'm going to skip the semi-sweet palette after all...glad I waited for swatches and reviews. I'm content with the original. *I'd still like to see more in the line like white chocolate, dark chocolate, etc.*


that would be awesome!


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I can't believe I'm going to say this but I'm skipping the semi-sweet chocolate bar palette. I may change my mind later but for right now I'm going to skip.


Doing the same as well. The only shade screaming my name is peanut butter other than that I'm uninspired. Have the first one though and love it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 23, 2014)

Funny the first Too Face holiday palette that I bought was A Few Of My Favorite Things. I bought it because it wasn't bulky. It's very easy to store.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Funny the first Too Face holiday palette that I bought was A Few Of My Favorite Things. I bought it because it wasn't bulky. It's very easy to store.


  I agree. I like the newer packaging. I never bought Too Faced before because the packaging was bulky IMO.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I agree. I like the newer packaging. I never bought Too Faced before because the packaging was bulky IMO.


The first chocolate palette was my first eyeshadow palette purchase from TF because its streamlined and not ornate. Makes for easy storage.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 23, 2014)

I guess I didn't mind bulky palettes back then because I just started buying eyeshadow palettes at the time, so storage wasn't an issue (yet). I remember UD BOS Alice being my very first palette which made the TF ones much slimmer in comparison. :haha:  Now that I own way too many palettes, I prefer the slimmer packaging of TF Chocolate Bar, UD Naked, LORAC Pro, etc.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 23, 2014)

jennifae said:


> I guess I didn't mind bulky palettes back then because I just started buying eyeshadow palettes at the time, so storage wasn't an issue (yet). I remember UD BOS Alice being my very first palette which made the TF ones much slimmer in comparison. :haha:  Now that I own way too many palettes, I prefer the slimmer packaging of TF Chocolate Bar, UD Naked, LORAC Pro, etc.


  The BOF Alice was awesome, same with the New York one. But you're right! Storage is an issue :sigh:


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> The BOF Alice was awesome, same with the New York one. But you're right! Storage is an issue


  Ah, the NY one with the LED lights was my 2nd UD palette.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm glad the palettes these days are much slimmer though.

  Back to topic, I really do wish Too Faced continues to release more Chocolate Bar palettes in the future. Maybe a Mint Chocolate Bar with a shadow like Label Whore (although most of us probably have this color or something very similar)... and a mint green shadow for a pop of color in the middle of the brown shades.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 23, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Ah, the NY one with the LED lights was my 2nd UD palette.  :amused:   I'm glad the palettes these days are much slimmer though.  Back to topic, I really do wish Too Faced continues to release more Chocolate Bar palettes in the future. Maybe a Mint Chocolate Bar with a shadow like Label Whore (although most of us probably have this color or something very similar)... and a mint green shadow for a pop of color in the middle of the brown shades.


  Mint Chocolate would be awesome!! Lighter bronze and taupes, with a mint green and a dark green


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 24, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Ah, the NY one with the LED lights was my 2nd UD palette.  :amused:   I'm glad the palettes these days are much slimmer though.  Back to topic, I really do wish Too Faced continues to release more Chocolate Bar palettes in the future. Maybe a Mint Chocolate Bar with a shadow like Label Whore (although most of us probably have this color or something very similar)... and a mint green shadow for a pop of color in the middle of the brown shades.





mel33t said:


> Mint Chocolate would be awesome!! Lighter bronze and taupes, with a mint green and a dark green


I am down for a Mint Chocolate palette :thud:


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am down for a Mint Chocolate palette :thud:


  I need to see swatches of this. I'm not sure how I can pull this off. I will decide when I see it on a few WOC ladies.


----------



## blondie929 (Dec 24, 2014)

Just opened up my new too faced chocolate bar palette that I got for Christmas I know a lot of people don't like pink sugar but I loveeeeeeee it


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 25, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> Just opened up my new too faced chocolate bar palette that I got for Christmas I know a lot of people don't like pink sugar but I loveeeeeeee it


  :con:  Enjoy the newest edition to your makeup stash.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 25, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> Just opened up my new too faced chocolate bar palette that I got for Christmas I know a lot of people don't like pink sugar but I loveeeeeeee it


  Congrats!! Enjoy your new goodies


----------



## kirstw91 (Dec 25, 2014)

I've finally been able to play around with my two too faced Christmas presents... The everything nice palette and the melted kisses set... I am loving them!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 25, 2014)

kirstw91 said:


> I've finally been able to play around with my two too faced Christmas presents... The everything nice palette and the melted kisses set... I am loving them!


  I love my Everything Nice palette too! Such lovely eyeshadows and gorgeous blushes and bronzer! Its really a steal for the amount of product you get. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## jenise (Dec 25, 2014)

So I was just using my moms palette and I just noticed they put two pans of cocoa chilli....... The bottom pic is what its supposed to look like :shock:


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 25, 2014)

jenise said:


> So I was just using my moms palette and I just noticed they put two pans of cocoa chilli....... The bottom pic is what its supposed to look like :shock:


  Oh wow that is so weird! Your mom should ask for a replacement though!


----------



## jenise (Dec 25, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Oh wow that is so weird! Your mom should ask for a replacement though!


 Hahsha I know! She is


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> So I was just using my moms palette and I just noticed they put two pans of cocoa chilli....... The bottom pic is what its supposed to look like :shock:


  This looks enticing.


----------



## kirstw91 (Dec 26, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I love my Everything Nice palette too! Such lovely eyeshadows and gorgeous blushes and bronzer! Its really a steal for the amount of product you get. Enjoy your goodies!


 Thank you! It really is a brilliant palette, the colours are stunning  I'm glad my parents could track it down for my present!


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Jan 1, 2015)

I caved and picked up the Semi-Sweet. I absolutely love it. I found a brush that works perfectly at applying pink sugar in the inner corner of my eyes without losing the color and to apply Blueberry Swirl I just use a flat head brush and pat it on the lid and build up its intensity that way. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 1, 2015)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> I caved and picked up the Semi-Sweet. I absolutely love it. I found a brush that works perfectly at applying pink sugar in the inner corner of my eyes without losing the color and to apply Blueberry Swirl I just use a flat head brush and pat it on the lid and build up its intensity that way. I'm very happy with it.


  Pink sugar is one of my favorite shades! I love this palette way more than the first one I use it more than the first one too!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 4, 2015)

My look yesterday using the semi chocolate palette


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> My look yesterday using the semi chocolate palette


Great look


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jan 4, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> My look yesterday using the semi chocolate palette


  So pretty!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 4, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> My look yesterday using the semi chocolate palette


  I love the look.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Great look





ILoveMakeup84 said:


> So pretty!





Vandekamp said:


> I love the look.


  Thank you


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 4, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Thank you


  You are welcome.


----------



## cosmomars (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm so excited for the new melted and the sweetheart powders. It could be, because im obsessed with sex and the city and carrie and big


----------



## mel33t (Jan 7, 2015)

cosmomars said:


> I'm so excited for the new melted and the sweetheart powders. It could be, because im obsessed with *sex and the city and carrie and big*









  That is 50% why I purchased that bronzer lol


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Jan 10, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  You look gorgeous!!!! And the combo lid colors will work with any lippie you pair it up with.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 25, 2015)

Melted sugar I love paired with nyx rose brown


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 26, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Very pretty.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

Have you ladies seen this?

  http://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/2tkpk0/new_too_faced_metallic_melted_liquefied_long_wear/


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have you ladies seen this?  http://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddic...oo_faced_metallic_melted_liquefied_long_wear/


  :shock:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>








 it never ends  



  I still haven't bought one of the melted lippies...I know I should lol


----------



## Monsy (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have you ladies seen this?
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/2tkpk0/new_too_faced_metallic_melted_liquefied_long_wear/


 
  Hhaha Yep in my store we already have this set up just waiting for the product to arrive


----------



## Monsy (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh btw I tried cocoa powder  foundation and did not like it at all. It is EXTREMELY drying. I have never tried powder foundation that is so drying. I can see this working only on oily/combo skin.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 28, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Oh btw I tried cocoa powder  foundation and did not like it at all. It is EXTREMELY drying. I have never tried powder foundation that is so drying. I can see this working only on oily/combo skin.


  I liked it, but not for a foundation. I have dry skin so I rarely use powders. I bought it as a touch up powder for my bag and I use it with the real techniques duo fibre brush (the white barrel). But it is drying if I use it as a foundation.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 28, 2015)

I am dry too but I wanted to see the texture and I have tried it together with girls I work with and everyone said the same thing - why is it so drying??


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Feb 5, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Oh btw I tried cocoa powder  foundation and did not like it at all. It is EXTREMELY drying. I have never tried powder foundation that is so drying. I can see this working only on oily/combo skin.


 I tried it and for me it was match color wise but my oily skin turned me into an orange pumpkin (the oxidation was the worst I've ever experienced). Maybe I should've kept it for Halloween.lol


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 6, 2015)

Have you seen the NEW Too Faced Natural Matte Palette for Summer 2015?  I'm trying to tell myself I have more than enough neutrals, but I still kinda want this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Credit: http://cdelbeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## Monsy (Feb 6, 2015)

Very nice

  I ADORE their regular natural palette.


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 6, 2015)

They also have their Sugar Pop Palette coming out.

  Credit: http://cdelbeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## mel33t (Feb 6, 2015)

jennifae said:


> Have you seen the NEW Too Faced Natural Matte Palette for Summer 2015?  I'm trying to tell myself I have more than enough neutrals, but I still kinda want this.  :sigh:   Credit: http://cdelbeauty.blogspot.com/


  Oh those are really pretty!!


----------



## gabzillaa (Feb 10, 2015)

does anyone know where I can find this? It was sold on HSN (http://www.hsn.com/products/too-faced-better-than-chocolate-4-piece-essentials/7644113) but it's sold out and I can't find it anywhere else. Was it an HSN exclusive?


----------



## Monsy (Feb 10, 2015)

it was exclusive


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Feb 11, 2015)

Anyone getting the contour coco pallet?


----------



## gabzillaa (Feb 11, 2015)

Monsy said:


> it was exclusive


  aw man! Thanks!


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 11, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  I am DYING right now of hair jealousy!!! My curl pattern would never


----------



## mel33t (Feb 11, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Anyone getting the contour coco pallet?


  I'm thinking about it.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Feb 11, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm thinking about it.


I just hope it's not too warm ..I like the grey taupe shades for contouring


----------



## mel33t (Feb 11, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> I just hope it's not too warm ..I like the grey taupe shades for contouring


  For contouring I like cooler shades as well. But I really enjoy Milk Chocolate Soleil for bronzing and I feel like this would be a great kit, I don't necessarily need it though.


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 11, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Anyone getting the contour coco pallet?


  It's in my cart, but I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 11, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I am DYING right now of hair jealousy!!! My curl pattern would never :haha:


 Thank you luv. I love As I Am, Camille Rose and Deva Curl. My staple products


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 13, 2015)

I wonder how will they look on the face.


----------



## beautycake (Feb 18, 2015)

what is that? eyeshadows?


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 18, 2015)

I think they're face powders.


----------



## beautycake (Feb 18, 2015)

rather odd colour for the face? or im just off the loop
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where would i put the purple heh


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 18, 2015)

beautycake said:


> rather odd colour for the face? or im just off the loop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lavender works to counteract yellow and sallow tones.


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 24, 2015)

Melted melon omg life


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 24, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Melted melon omg life


  I wish Naimies would hurry up and get these online... :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 24, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Melted melon omg life


Love!


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 24, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I wish Naimies would hurry up and get these online... :sigh:


 Yeah they are taking forever. Are you getting any of the metallic ones?  





Dolly Snow said:


> Love!


  Thank you honey


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 24, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Yeah they are taking forever. Are you getting any of the metallic ones? Thank you honey


  Nope. I don't do metallic lips.


----------



## rockin (Mar 25, 2015)

The Selfie Powders

  http://www.reallyree.com/2015/03/too-faced-selfie-powders-review-swatches.html


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 25, 2015)

rockin said:


> The Selfie Powders  http://www.reallyree.com/2015/03/too-faced-selfie-powders-review-swatches.html


  I like them too. I wore the lilac all over and it gave a very subtle ethereal glow.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 27, 2015)

Just got 3 of the melted metallic liquid lipsticks, gorgeous.  Top to bottom, Tu-Tu, Debutante, Peony


----------



## blondie929 (Apr 12, 2015)

For anyone interested the too faced chocolate bar (1st one) is on groupon for 45.99!


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


Love the color on you!!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 18, 2015)

Has anyone tried the Born This Way foundation? I'm curious, but it's not in stores yet.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 18, 2015)

I think mid july in stores. Will report back when I try it


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 18, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I think mid july in stores. Will report back when I try it


  I know, I just don't want to wait til mid-July to find my color. Haha


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 18, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I think mid july in stores. Will report back when I try it


  mid julyyyy? D: that's a long wait oh no


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 18, 2015)

I just realized I had a sample they sent me when I ordered the Book of Bronzers and Sweetheart blush so I used it before I went out to eat with my family. I'm very impressed! It was pretty hot out and I had to run after my 3 year old who apparently wasn't hungry and only wanted to raise hell and my foundation held up really well. I think the color I got was a good match too so I think I'm going to order it. I don't even think I'm going to wait for my Studio Fix to run out, I'm anxious to get it now. Haha.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 21, 2015)

I know I'm SUUUUUUUUUPER late to the train, but I think I'm going to finally get either the chocolate bar or semi-sweet chocolate bar palette. I'm going in stores to swatch them both. I'm working on building up my warm-neutral shadow collection. I used to run clear away from any shadow even slightly warm-- but now I'm obsessed with them! I have enough ulta credit for either one to be free. Any suggestions? I'm suuuuuuper fair (NARS Siberia, Color FX N10), with blue eyes.  TIA!


----------



## blondie929 (Jun 21, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I know I'm SUUUUUUUUUPER late to the train, but I think I'm going to finally get either the chocolate bar or semi-sweet chocolate bar palette. I'm going in stores to swatch them both. I'm working on building up my warm-neutral shadow collection. I used to run clear away from any shadow even slightly warm-- but now I'm obsessed with them! I have enough ulta credit for either one to be free. Any suggestions? I'm suuuuuuper fair (NARS Siberia, Color FX N10), with blue eyes.  TIA!


  I am that pale too I have both and love both but I reach more for the semi sweet. I even used it today


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 21, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I know I'm SUUUUUUUUUPER late to the train, but I think I'm going to finally get either the chocolate bar or semi-sweet chocolate bar palette. I'm going in stores to swatch them both. I'm working on building up my warm-neutral shadow collection. I used to run clear away from any shadow even slightly warm-- but now I'm obsessed with them! I have enough ulta credit for either one to be free. Any suggestions? I'm suuuuuuper fair (NARS Siberia, Color FX N10), with blue eyes.  TIA!


  Chocolate!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jun 21, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I know I'm SUUUUUUUUUPER late to the train, but I think I'm going to finally get either the chocolate bar or semi-sweet chocolate bar palette. I'm going in stores to swatch them both. I'm working on building up my warm-neutral shadow collection. I used to run clear away from any shadow even slightly warm-- but now I'm obsessed with them! I have enough ulta credit for either one to be free. Any suggestions? I'm suuuuuuper fair (NARS Siberia, Color FX N10), with blue eyes.  TIA!


  I was late too - I got the chocolate bar in November and I *love* it!! I've been using it almost everyday! I'm very fair with blue eyes too and I can wear all of the shades from this palette. I'm considering the semi-sweet but I'm not sure if I need both.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 21, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I was late too - I got the chocolate bar in November and I *love* it!! I've been using it almost everyday! I'm very fair with blue eyes too and I can wear all of the shades from this palette. I'm considering the semi-sweet but I'm not sure if I need both.


 
  Thanks for the help ladies! I swatched both at ulta, and think I'll get waaaay more use out of chocolate. I'm loving warmer colors right now, but not sure I'm ready to completely dive into all the orangey-warm shades in the semi-sweet. I can't wait to try some looks from this palette! I'm going away for a weekend soon and I feel like I'll be able to just bring this palette for shadows. It has a nice mix!


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Jul 1, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-too-faced-love-flush-blushes-photos-swatches

I love the look of Baby Love, How Deep is Your Love?, I Will Always Love You and Love Hungover but they seem pretty dupable. The packaging is super adorable, though, so that's probably what appeals to me. Definitely looking forward to the reviews.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 1, 2015)

Haven't heard many people talking about the new melted lippie in Rainbow or even if they knew about it. Here is it on me and I loveeeeee it.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jul 2, 2015)

hoshiakari_ said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-too-faced-love-flush-blushes-photos-swatches  [COLOR=008080]I love the look of Baby Love, How Deep is Your Love?, I Will Always Love You and Love Hungover but they seem pretty dupable. The packaging is super adorable, though, so that's probably what appeals to me. Definitely looking forward to the reviews.[/COLOR]


  Your Love is King = 


smileyt06 said:


> Haven't heard many people talking about the new melted lippie in Rainbow or even if they knew about it. Here is it on me and I loveeeeee it.


  Beautiful!!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 2, 2015)

Baby Love and Your Love is King are the two I have my eye on. I'm not going to jump on them just yet, but I'll hoard them in my loves list until I get them.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 4, 2015)

I got Baby Love, soft and pretty, pink nude, and I will always love you which is a gilded peachy salmon color, a little goes a long way.  I like the texture of these.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jul 4, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> Baby Love and Your Love is King are the two I have my eye on. I'm not going to jump on them just yet, but I'll hoard them in my loves list until I get them.


  Same, my loves list is a combination of favorites and new things I'm interested in. I think TF is having a sale this weekend, but I'm going to wait for Sephora or ULTA.  





Ernie said:


> I got Baby Love, soft and pretty, pink nude, and I will always love you which is a gilded peachy salmon color, a little goes a long way.  I like the texture of these.


  Ooh, what does it feel like? Is it powdery?


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 5, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> Same, my loves list is a combination of favorites and new things I'm interested in. I think TF is having a sale this weekend, but I'm going to wait for Sephora or ULTA. Ooh, what does it feel like? Is it powdery?


  Once I buy something on my loves list I remove it, if I like it I'll put it back on.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 6, 2015)

Anyone see this?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 6, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> Same, my loves list is a combination of favorites and new things I'm interested in. I think TF is having a sale this weekend, but I'm going to wait for Sephora or ULTA. Ooh, what does it feel like? Is it powdery?


 It's a soft fine milled powder.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank you @Ernie!

  That was an amazing deal if you like the La Cremes (love these) and the liners. I was tempted but passed because I'm trying to cut down my lip liners and IMO the Perfect Lips are just _okay_. Did anyone end up indulging?


----------



## Monsy (Jul 19, 2015)

Wearing new foundation. It is really nice. Lightweight but good coverage - i would say medium or higher medium coverage. Not full and doesn't look cakey or heavy. Vanilla is a perfect match for me currently (MACnc20) and ivory would be great for winter when I am nc15. Goes on easily blends easily. it does accentuate dryness so make sure you moisturizer and prep properly. I used hangover primer underneath. I only have some dry spots on my nose and it looks even worse with this foundation on. feels like nothing on skin. It mostly reminds me of UD Naked foundation coverage and finish wise. Will report back on how it holds up in heat and humidity


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Wearing new foundation. It is really nice. Lightweight but good coverage - i would say medium or higher medium coverage. Not full and doesn't look cakey or heavy. Vanilla is a perfect match for me currently (MACnc20) and ivory would be great for winter when I am nc15. Goes on easily blends easily. it does accentuate dryness so make sure you moisturizer and prep properly. I used hangover primer underneath. I only have some dry spots on my nose and it looks even worse with this foundation on. feels like nothing on skin. It mostly reminds me of UD Naked foundation coverage and finish wise. Will report back on how it holds up in heat and humidity


  Thanks! Their lightest shade is too dark for me. Of course.  in the fall they're adding more shades, both lighter and deeper, according to their IG. Can't wait to try it then.


----------



## stylabell (Jul 19, 2015)

Does anyone know if Too Faced is going to put out a new 9 eyeshadow palette(the little tin ones, like the cat eye, country, rock'n'roll, etc ) for fall winter?


----------



## stylabell (Jul 19, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> Anyone see this?


 this looks amazing! That said, I've never tried their lip products. Are they any good?


----------



## stylabell (Jul 19, 2015)

I just got the chocolate bar palette, and I love it. I also just got the new Naked smoky palette and haven't touched it because I'm obsessed with the Too Faced Chocolate palette. 





laurennnxox said:


> I know I'm SUUUUUUUUUPER late to the train, but I think I'm going to finally get either the chocolate bar or semi-sweet chocolate bar palette. I'm going in stores to swatch them both. I'm working on building up my warm-neutral shadow collection. I used to run clear away from any shadow even slightly warm-- but now I'm obsessed with them! I have enough ulta credit for either one to be free. Any suggestions? I'm suuuuuuper fair (NARS Siberia, Color FX N10), with blue eyes.  TIA!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 19, 2015)

stylabell said:


> this looks amazing! That said, I've never tried their lip products. Are they any good?


  I  their melted lipsticks!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 20, 2015)

reporting back on the foundation - it held up amazingly in this midwest heat and humidity. 8 hours after application and long work day it looked perfect. didn't budge at all anywhere (btw my skin is normal with some dry areas)


----------



## jenise (Jul 20, 2015)

stylabell said:


> this looks amazing! That said, I've never tried their lip products. Are they any good?


  their liner in perfect nude is soo good!


----------



## jenise (Jul 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> reporting back on the foundation - it held up amazingly in this midwest heat and humidity. 8 hours after application and long work day it looked perfect. didn't budge at all anywhere (btw my skin is normal with some dry areas)


  keep forgetting to get a sample of this! Im also normal with some dry areas. I keep hearing rave reviews


----------



## Monsy (Jul 20, 2015)

It's not mind blowing or anything spectacular or something revolutionary on the market but it's nice.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 20, 2015)

jenise said:


> keep forgetting to get a sample of this! Im also normal with some dry areas. I keep hearing rave reviews


  I loveeeee the foundation. Best I've tried in a while! 
  My skin is dry for reference.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 28, 2015)

I swatched their foundation in Ulta the other day, the foundations are all so yellow based. I need to see what shades they're releasing in fall, maybe some with pink understones.


----------



## rachelizabethx (Jul 29, 2015)

It can't just be me who's excited for their christmas stuff?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2015)

rachelizabethx said:


> It can't just be me who's excited for their christmas stuff?


I'm super excited


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jul 29, 2015)

Me too!!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 29, 2015)

rachelizabethx said:


> It can't just be me who's excited for their christmas stuff?


  Mini Melteds!!!


----------



## mango13 (Jul 29, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Mini Melteds!!!


Me too! I was actually shocked how much I loved last years!


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 12, 2015)

I just bought the Semi-sweet palette 2 weeks ago and now there'll be a third one


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2015)

:thud:


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 12, 2015)

New Melteds!!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm really looking forward to the Chocolate Bon Bons palette! The packaging looks cute and I can't wait to see pictures of the actual product!


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 12, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'm really looking forward to the Chocolate Bon Bons palette! The packaging looks cute and I can't wait to see pictures of the actual product!


  Same!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes! The bon bon palette looks so cute!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> New Melteds!!!


  I'm excited for those


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm excited for those


 ompom:


----------



## xlisaa (Aug 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm excited for those


I don't own any of the Melted lip colors, but these shades look so nice!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 13, 2015)

Too Faced x Vegas Nay Collaboration Star Dust 


 




  Quote: TooFaced.com  This carefully curated collection contains 12 stunning matte and shimmer shadows, loose glitter pigment, deluxe sizes of Too Faced’s bestselling Shadow Insurance and Better Than Sex Mascara, and six glamorous looks to get you started.



  The palette will be available on Ulta's and Too Faced's websites on the 23rd of this month and in Ulta stores on 9/06 for $45.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 15, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Too Faced x Vegas Nay Collaboration Star Dust
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I actually really like the colors, I might get it!


----------



## dash4 (Aug 26, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Too Faced x Vegas Nay Collaboration Star Dust
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I ordered this from Ulta when they had 5x points.  I wasn't interested because I despise the packaging.. It is too big.. and not visually appealing to me..

  Of course, once I saw the shades swatched a few times - I decided I needed it.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 26, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I ordered this from Ulta when they had 5x points.  I wasn't interested because I despise the packaging.. It is too big.. and not visually appealing to me..  Of course, once I saw the shades swatched a few times - I decided I needed it.


  How are you liking it so far?


----------



## dash4 (Aug 29, 2015)

mel33t said:


> How are you liking it so far?


  Well I ordered it and went out of town.. So I just got it yesterday and I haven’t used it fully yet. But I swatched it - and they seem nice.. I really like the top two rows.. A lot of the shadows on the bottom two rows - don’t swatch as nice.. Once I play around with it a bit more - I will report back!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 18, 2015)

Is/Has anyone purchasing/purchased the new Le Grand Chateau and/or the La Petite Masion palette(s)? Unfortunately, the reviews and swatches I've seen of the Too Faced Le Grand Palais palette have deterred me from purchasing it, however, I am hoping that these other palettes perform better.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 23, 2015)

Too Faced Love Flush Palette! I don't have any of their blushes so this is a must have for me!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 23, 2015)

I hope we get a date for it soon !


----------



## mel33t (Sep 23, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Too Faced Love Flush Palette! I don't have any of their blushes so this is a must have for me!


  This is perfect!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 23, 2015)

Here are swatches of all of the blushes included in the Love Flush palette:


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 23, 2015)

Where are the new Melteds?


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 23, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Too Faced Love Flush Palette! I don't have any of their blushes so this is a must have for me!


  This palette is absolutely beautiful for people with fair/medium skin. I'm kind of jealous!


----------



## poodle649 (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm interested in this set! https://www.toofaced.com/p/christmas-in-paris/french-kisses-melted/


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 21, 2015)

Has anyone ordered directly off Too Faced's website? They finally put up the 6 new shades of BTW and I'm curious to try snow. Part of me feels like I should wait til sephora gets them in to try a sample, but lord only knows when Sephora will get them. I asked an SA and she says they have no release date for it yet-- and she's wonderful and always on top of stuff like that!


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 21, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Has anyone ordered directly off Too Faced's website? They finally put up the 6 new shades of BTW and I'm curious to try snow. Part of me feels like I should wait til sephora gets them in to try a sample, but lord only knows when Sephora will get them. I asked an SA and she says they have no release date for it yet-- and she's wonderful and always on top of stuff like that!


 They needed to release more because the darkest shade was still too light for me and I'm not even considered deep dark skinned... I'm a NC50/NW43 and the darkest shade seemed like a NC45/NW40 smh...


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 21, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> They needed to release more because the darkest shade was still too light for me and I'm not even considered deep dark skinned... I'm a NC50/NW43 and the darkest shade seemed like a NC45/NW40 smh...


  The shades still need work... I have tried 3 of the new deeper shades (Maple, Chestnut and Mahogany) and the first thing everyone needs to know is that those shades look nothing, I MEAN NOTHING, like the swatches on Too Faced's website. Based on the description, Chestnut seemed like it would be perfect, but it was too light (I'm NC50). It literally looked like a dupe to the shade Caramel-- perhaps SLIGHTLY darker and more yellow? The shade that matches me great is Mahogany, which is the deepest shade in the new extensions. Anyone darker than NC50/NW45 will still be out of luck.

  I appreciate Too Faced wanting to extend their range, especially since their base products have never been very WOC friendly, but this still manages to be a fail (on the darker shade end).


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 21, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> The shades still need work... I have tried 3 of the new deeper shades (Maple, Chestnut and Mahogany) and the first thing everyone needs to know is that those shades look nothing, I MEAN NOTHING, like the swatches on Too Faced's website. Based on the description, Chestnut seemed like it would be perfect, but it was too light (I'm NC50). It literally looked like a dupe to the shade Caramel-- perhaps SLIGHTLY darker and more yellow? The shade that matches me great is Mahogany, which is the deepest shade in the new extensions. Anyone darker than NC50/NW45 will still be out of luck.  I appreciate Too Faced wanting to extend their range, especially since their base products have never been very WOC friendly, but this still manages to be a fail (on the darker shade end).


 Is it fair to say u can also wear a NW43? If so we r about the same shade... So it may be Mahogany for me too!  NW45 Is too red although I can make it work with a yellow based setting powder... But who got time for all that!? Haha


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 21, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Is it fair to say u can also wear a NW43? If so we r about the same shade... So it may be Mahogany for me too! NW45 Is too red although I can make it work with a yellow based setting powder... But who got time for all that!? Haha


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 21, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I'm definitely more golden, so NW45 is too red also, but Mahogany has a "neutral/pink" base which works for my fading tan at the moment. It will probably be too rich in the dead of winter when I'm at my palest. I've never tried NW43 anything so it's hard to say if I can wear that as well, lol.


 Gotcha! I feel NW43 Is a happy medium, since I find it rather neutral for the NW set. I think it can work either way, whether u r neutral but leaning more yellow or red.


----------



## leonah (Oct 27, 2015)

when will the new chocolate melteds release?


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 28, 2015)

I dunno when, but they're coming!!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 29, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I dunno when, but they're coming!!!


  I love Browns and nudes so I want these all


----------



## leonah (Oct 29, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  chocholate cherries is so pretty and I will get the honey and milkshake one as well


----------



## mel33t (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't even know what this is, but I need it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Pretty shades but i think I am done with nudes for the year. Plus, Vamplify is enough for me.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 29, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I don't even know what this is, but I need it.


  Lol Mel!


----------



## Shars (Oct 29, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I don't even know what this is, but I need it.


  The phrase "peanut butter & jelly" always reminds me of that stupid "peanut butter jelly time" jingle from Family Guy lol!!!


----------



## leonah (Oct 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> The phrase "peanut butter & jelly" always reminds me of that stupid "peanut butter jelly time" jingle from Family Guy lol!!!


  haha me too!!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 29, 2015)

leonah said:


> chocholate cherries is so pretty and I will get the honey and milkshake one as well :eyelove:


  The same 3 for me! I don't want the metallics.


----------



## leonah (Oct 29, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> The same 3 for me! I don't want the metallics.


  for sure! can't wait


----------



## mel33t (Oct 30, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Lol Mel!





Shars said:


> The phrase "peanut butter & jelly" always reminds me of that stupid "peanut butter jelly time" jingle from Family Guy lol!!!


  I love PB&JJ so this is a must for me. I'm hoping it's a blush / bronzer palette


----------



## Genn (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't even know what this is, but I need it.[/quote]





mel33t said:


> I don't even know what this is, but I need it.


  Me Too! It looks like one of the mini palette tins ( I'm hoping anyway). They have to have a shade called milk in there!  If I had to guess they went with a palette based around their peanut butter eyeshadow shade because it seems so popular .


----------



## Genn (Nov 2, 2015)

On another note I'm really excited for the chocolate Bon Bon palette coming out next month.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 2, 2015)

Every time I hear peanut butter and jelly I think about my ex boyfriends music video about a Romeo and Juliet type story about peanut butter and jelly falling in love, but their families didn't approve. Haha!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 2, 2015)

*double post


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## leonah (Nov 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  yes!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 28, 2016)

Too Faced Peanut Butter & Jelly Eyeshadow Palette​



Color Descriptions - 
Spread the Love: Medium Peach with Gold Sparkle
Peanut Butter: Matte Medium Orange Brown
Peanut Butter Cup: Metallic Golden Bronze with Gold Sparkle
 Bananas: Soft Peachy Gold with Fine Gold Shimmer
Peanut Brittle: Metallic Burnt Orange 
Jammin': Dark Chocolate with Golden Sparkle
Extra Creamy: Matte Creamy Beige
Jelly: Vibrant Orchid
Nuts About U: Matte Brown with Red

​Although I personally do not like peanut butter or the smell, I am super excited about this eyeshadow palette! According to Too Faced's website, the palette will be released online on their website and Ulta's website on February 28th. Ulta will be the only store outside of Too Faced which is going to carry the palette. It's priced at $36.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jan 31, 2016)

I have never been interested in one of those palettes before, but all these super warm tones mixed with purple have me excited! And at $26, I can't complain!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 31, 2016)

LavenderPearl said:


> I have never been interested in one of those palettes before, but all these super warm tones mixed with purple have me excited! And at $26, I can't complain!



I apologize for the error, it's $36, not $26 (I just corrected it in my post). Here are swatches of the colors (courtesy of trendmood1 on instagram):


----------



## leonah (Feb 1, 2016)

have anyone tried the new melted chocolates lipsticks yet? I got a mail from sephora today that I will be gifted this new palette (pb&jelly) on friday how weird is that and it's not even released yet in the US


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 2, 2016)

*Old but new news to me! 


*




*
I'm holding out for Sweet Peach!  Come on summer!



*


----------



## TwiggyPop (Feb 6, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Old but new news to me!
> 
> 
> *
> ...



I will be all over that one!


----------



## leonah (Feb 7, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Old but new news to me!
> 
> 
> *
> ...



yes this one looks lovely can't wait  but I'm liking the TF PB&J palette too so far


----------



## kittycalico (Feb 22, 2016)

PB&J is available on Ulta for plat members.. check your email


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Feb 22, 2016)

kittycalico said:


> PB&J is available on Ulta for plat members.. check your email



I got the email this morning and purchased it right away, lol. I can't wait to get it, I've been super hyped up about this palette for awhile now. Did you purchase it as well by any chance?


----------



## kittycalico (Feb 22, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I got the email this morning and purchased it right away, lol. I can't wait to get it, I've been super hyped up about this palette for awhile now. Did you purchase it as well by any chance?



I did! one for me and one for my friend, she hasn't shut up about this palette since she heard about it.


----------



## LilahBee (Feb 24, 2016)

Ok, I know this is super old news but does anyone have the Stardust palette they are interested in selling? EBay prices are insane. Pls msg me if so!!! ??????


----------



## nt234 (Feb 24, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Old but new news to me!
> 
> 
> *
> ...



So excited for this! It comes out around my birthday, so I'll buy it as a present for myself!


----------



## savvy1 (Feb 25, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Old but new news to me!
> 
> 
> *
> ...



So pretty and some of my favorite colors too.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Feb 26, 2016)

kittycalico said:


> I did! one for me and one for my friend, she hasn't shut up about this palette since she heard about it.



I'm glad that you were able to get one for you and your friend! Let us know how you like the palette. Mine is supposed to come today so I'm hoping to use it soon!

Here are swatches from the Sweet Peach palette from @larlarlee on instagram. It's comes out on April 14th and it's supposed to be limited edition. It will cost $49. I'm personally happy that they decided to do away with the larger pans of single colors and just added additional shades for this palette. I will definitely be getting this as well!


----------



## boschicka (Feb 26, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'm glad that you were able to get one for you and your friend! Let us know how you like the palette. Mine is supposed to come today so I'm hoping to use it soon!
> 
> Here are swatches from the Sweet Peach palette from @larlarlee on instagram. It's comes out on April 14th and it's supposed to be limited edition. It will cost $49. I'm personally happy that they decided to do away with the larger pans of single colors and just added additional shades for this palette. I will definitely be getting this as well!



APRIL?!?!  So far!!!


----------



## chelseaoliviaxo (Feb 27, 2016)

OMG I love this soooo much. SO excited for it to be released!!

Oops, this is supposed to be a reply to the Sweet Peach palette swatches, but I'm a noob and messed it up, haha. Sorry!


----------



## leonah (Feb 28, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'm glad that you were able to get one for you and your friend! Let us know how you like the palette. Mine is supposed to come today so I'm hoping to use it soon!
> 
> Here are swatches from the Sweet Peach palette from @larlarlee on instagram. It's comes out on April 14th and it's supposed to be limited edition. It will cost $49. I'm personally happy that they decided to do away with the larger pans of single colors and just added additional shades for this palette. I will definitely be getting this as well!



I'm like you on the pan thing I have been waiting for them to make pans in the same size each!  I really want this palette although I would be even happier if they would have decided to do more peachy shades on it...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm ready for this palette. I may even exchange the chocolate bon bon for it.


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm super excited for the Peach palette! I've been back and forth on PB&J. Think I might need it though.


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 15, 2016)

http://www.thehappysloths.com/2016/03/regram-etiquette-beauty-bloggers-copyright.html?m=1

Well, well, well.... the cats out of the bag!


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 15, 2016)

YarahFlower said:


> http://www.thehappysloths.com/2016/03/regram-etiquette-beauty-bloggers-copyright.html?m=1
> 
> Well, well, well.... the cats out of the bag!


I read her occasionally and I didn't see her post on that palette .... and i'm not on instagram so it is a good thing she did her post I could see new swatch. LOL


----------



## boschicka (Mar 17, 2016)

Did anyone snag the peach palette last night/this morning?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 17, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Did anyone snag the peach palette last night/this morning?



I'm waiting for it to hit Sephora. I want this palette. I'll skip the PB&J


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 17, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Did anyone snag the peach palette last night/this morning?



I thought I did, but the Status is saying "On Hold" -- I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Mar 17, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Did anyone snag the peach palette last night/this morning?



I did, or at least I hope I did, especially after the site crashing and whatnot. I got an email confirmation so I think I'm good. I'm excited for it, though!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 18, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm waiting for it to hit Sephora. I want this palette. I'll skip the PB&J



Love the new pic!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 18, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> I thought I did, but the Status is saying "On Hold" -- I'm not sure what that means.



Oh weird.  I hope you get it without any problems!


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 18, 2016)

slowlikehoney said:


> I did, or at least I hope I did, especially after the site crashing and whatnot. I got an email confirmation so I think I'm good. I'm excited for it, though!



Same here. I got an email confirmation but haven't received any notification about it shipping.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 18, 2016)

Please let us know if the quality is good! strangely I might buy this palette! I writing strangely because I dont have any chocolate bar palette only 3 too faced smaller pallette (Sugar pop, romantic eyes and just purchased the PB&J)... I think it is the green eyeshadow that just call my name!


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 18, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Did anyone snag the peach palette last night/this morning?




I got it too. My first Too faced Palette


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 19, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Love the new pic!



Thanks. 

I recently got one of the new matte lipsticks and they are really nice.  Long lasting and not soul suckingly dry.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 20, 2016)

I missed the Sweet Peach palette but heard that it was supposed to be on Ulta's site today. It just says "coming soon." Hmm. I'm not going crazy trying to get it because I know it'll eventually be everywhere, but I definitely want it! I recently got the chocolate Bon Bons palette and am IN LOVE with that thing! Not only are all the colors gorgeous, but I love having that chocolate scent around the whole time I'm doing my makeup lol.


----------



## Genn (Mar 21, 2016)

Ulta Twitter just keeps saying it will come out in April. I'm so annoyed with this whole thing.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Mar 21, 2016)

Got my Sweet Peach palette this morning! I never got a shipping notification so it was unexpected but I'm glad it's here. It smells divine. I haven't swatched it just yet but the shades look lovely.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 21, 2016)

slowlikehoney said:


> Got my Sweet Peach palette this morning! I never got a shipping notification so it was unexpected but I'm glad it's here. It smells divine. I haven't swatched it just yet but the shades look lovely.


If you are able to post swatches here I would love to see them.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 21, 2016)

Hmmm....my order is still "processing."  Getting nervous.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 21, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Hmmm....my order is still "processing."  Getting nervous.



Mine too. I sent them a message but no reply yet. :/


----------



## boschicka (Mar 21, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> Mine too. I sent them a message but no reply yet. :/



Just checked their FB page. People are complaining about the same issue. Maaaan, people are p*ssed! Some people have said they received it but their status is still listed as processing, while others had their orders cancelled. I believe the cancelled orders had a status of On Hold at some point. I hope you get your palette!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 21, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Just checked their FB page. People are complaining about the same issue. Maaaan, people are p*ssed! Some people have said they received it but their status is still listed as processing, while others had their orders cancelled. I believe the cancelled orders had a status of On Hold at some point. I hope you get your palette!



Yikes. My order status was "On Hold" and then now it says "Processing" so I'm hoping that they won't cancel it... I didn't anticipate such a messy release for this palette.

Thanks for the info! I didn't know what was going on and I didn't think of checking their FB page. Their customer service hours by phone are more East Coast- than West Coast-friendly (by the time I call, after 5 PM PT, they are closed), so I haven't been able to speak with them.

I hope you get and love your palette too!


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 22, 2016)

I ordered the sweet peach palette from Too Faced. It is my first and last time ordering directly from the site. I placed the order first thing (7:00 am EST) on the 17th. I received the shipping notice this morning and it's not due to be delivered until Friday, the 25th. I understand they had a lot of orders placed that day but these companies should anticipate the extra volume and plan accordingly. Waiting a week to get something delivered is unacceptable. Free shipping or not.

Maybe I'm just spoiled by Sephora's quick processing and delivery.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 22, 2016)

Yeah, this whole release was a bit of a scene.  I would be more understanding if brands didn't hype something for months only to be shocked at the response they receive.  This happened to MUG, Violet Voss, Too Faced, etc.  Making people work to give you their money gets old quickly.

In other news, my status changed sometime overnight to Shipped.  I checked the tracking and it's out for delivery today.  I'm fine with that, but some people rely on tracking to know when to be available, etc.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Mar 22, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> If you are able to post swatches here I would love to see them.



Not the best swatches, lol. Sorry!



FIRST ROW (L-R): White Peach, Luscious, Just Peachy, Bless Her Heart, Tempting, Charmed I'm Sure
SECOND ROW (L-R): Nectar, Cobbler, Candied Peach, Bellini, Peach Pit, Delectable
THIRD ROW (L-R): Peaches 'N Cream, Georgia, Caramelized, Puree, Summer Yum, Talk Derby To Me

Some of the matte shades swatched a little patchy.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 22, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I ordered the sweet peach palette from Too Faced. It is my first and last time ordering directly from the site. I placed the order first thing (7:00 am EST) on the 17th. I received the shipping notice this morning and it's not due to be delivered until Friday, the 25th. I understand they had a lot of orders placed that day but these companies should anticipate the extra volume and plan accordingly. Waiting a week to get something delivered is unacceptable. Free shipping or not.
> 
> Maybe I'm just spoiled by Sephora's quick processing and delivery.



I ordered mine a little bit earlier (around 5:30 AM ET), and it still hasn't shipped. I'm not too pleased with their not responding to my multiple messages. They've been in business quite a number of years and should plan accordingly to popular releases. I will probably not order from their site again either.

I'm happy though for all those whose orders shipped! I hope the palette at least lives up to everyone's expectations.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 22, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> I ordered mine a little bit earlier (around 5:30 AM ET), and it still hasn't shipped. I'm not too pleased with their not responding to my multiple messages. They've been in business quite a number of years and should plan accordingly to popular releases. I will probably not order from their site again either.
> 
> I'm happy though for all those whose orders shipped! I hope the palette at least lives up to everyone's expectations.



I don't blame you.  Is your order still processing?


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 22, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I don't blame you.  Is your order still processing?



It is, and I'm confused as to why orders that were placed after me have already been shipped or delivered. I'm sent them three unanswered emails. They can at least tell me if they are going to cancel my order or not, and approximately when they plan on shipping it.


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 22, 2016)

slowlikehoney said:


> Not the best swatches, lol. Sorry!
> 
> View attachment 53023
> 
> ...




Thanks


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 22, 2016)

I got my palette Yesterday morning  i didnt receive any shipping email until yesterday too when my palette was here. the mail said Delivered


----------



## leonah (Mar 23, 2016)

slowlikehoney said:


> Not the best swatches, lol. Sorry!
> 
> View attachment 53023
> 
> ...



thank you! these look lovely. I just wish they actually had more peachy tones in it when it's called sweet peach.. but yes I will get it as soon as it lands here at our sephora yaay


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 23, 2016)

I have no idea what's going on with the shipping w/these palettes. Mine was shipped and was originally supposed to be delivered on Friday. When I checked the tracking app, it's now showing as Saturday...and this is via Fed Ex. If all the orders were placed on the same day (and I'm assuming they were since they sold out the day they were launched), how is it some people are getting them in a matter of days and in other cases it's taking over a week? 

I hope those they do have their palettes are enjoying them.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 23, 2016)

slowlikehoney said:


> Not the best swatches, lol. Sorry!
> 
> View attachment 53023
> 
> ...



Thank you so much.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 23, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I have no idea what's going on with the shipping w/these palettes. Mine was shipped and was originally supposed to be delivered on Friday. When I checked the tracking app, it's now showing as Saturday...and this is via Fed Ex. If all the orders were placed on the same day (and I'm assuming they were since they sold out the day they were launched), how is it some people are getting them in a matter of days and in other cases it's taking over a week?
> 
> I hope those they do have their palettes are enjoying them.



There seems to be no rhyme or reason. I placed my order really early on at 2:30 AM PT and my palette was just shipped while others have already received theirs.

I am grateful though that my palette was finally shipped and that my order was not cancelled. And a customer service rep finally emailed me back today. I was ready to be completely done with this company because I place high value on prompt response to customer inquiries (I know at my job I often work beyond my normal hours to handle important client issues in a prompt manner, even if I am just calling or emailing them to assure that we are looking into the matter).


----------



## boschicka (Mar 23, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> There seems to be no rhyme or reason. I placed my order really early on at 2:30 AM PT and my palette was just shipped while others have already received theirs.
> 
> I am grateful though that my palette was finally shipped and that my order was not cancelled. And a customer service rep finally emailed me back today. I was ready to be completely done with this company because I place high value on prompt response to customer inquiries (I know at my job I often work beyond my normal hours to handle important client issues in a prompt manner, even if I am just calling or emailing them to assure that we are looking into the matter).



I'm glad it finally shipped, but oh, the unnecessary drama the company created with this release!  I can't believe they had a restock before the first orders had finished going out.


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 23, 2016)

View attachment 53043


My palette


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 23, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I'm glad it finally shipped, but oh, the unnecessary drama the company created with this release!  I can't believe they had a restock before the first orders had finished going out.



Thank you!  The restock caught me off guard - they cancelled orders and then issued a restock. Next time, I'm just going to buy from another vendor instead of from them directly.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 24, 2016)

Ulta is supposed to have it online on the 25th and in store April 9th. Of course they're not saying a time for the online release so I'm sitting here refreshing the page every 5 minutes lol


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 24, 2016)

Ooh scratch that - They are answering people on their Facebook page saying 12am CST so one more hour!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 24, 2016)

Got it!! If anyone else is trying to add it to their cart and it still says "coming soon," either use the phone app or add it to your favorites on the website and then it will let you add it to your cart. Weird, but that worked lol


----------



## AdelieDragon (Mar 24, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Got it!! If anyone else is trying to add it to their cart and it still says "coming soon," either use the phone app or add it to your favorites on the website and then it will let you add it to your cart. Weird, but that worked lol



I saw that info on their Facebook page and was able to get mine that way. Thank you for sharing on here as well! Got mine.


----------



## Genn (Mar 25, 2016)

I managed to order from Ulta last night. Who knew refreshing a page every 20 seconds could be so stressful?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 25, 2016)

Oh I missed it again.  I went to bed early last night.  I hear Sephora will have it online next week.  I will try again.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 25, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I missed it again.  I went to bed early last night.  I hear Sephora will have it online next week.  I will try again.



You and me both. I'm hoping I'm able to grab it at Sephora.


----------



## Genn (Mar 27, 2016)

Now I want them to make a Sour Apple palette and theme the names around the PNW states. Sour Apple, Sweet peach.....yin/yang


----------



## montREALady (Mar 29, 2016)

They released more on Ulta.com in the middle of the night... I'm waiting for Sephora though.


----------



## Jayjayy (Mar 29, 2016)

montREALady said:


> They released more on Ulta.com in the middle of the night... I'm waiting for Sephora though.



Its LIVE at Sephora.com right now! Happy shopping!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 29, 2016)

It's up on Sephora.com...


----------



## montREALady (Mar 29, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> Its LIVE at Sephora.com right now! Happy shopping!



I saw right after! It's OOS now! Edit, it said that then went back to "add to basket" LOL! OMG it really went oos now.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 29, 2016)

So irritated.  I think this is the 3rd or 4th time I tried to get it.  If I didn't love peach shadow so much I would give up.  It is hard to find a peach color that shows up on me and this one looks good.  Oh well, I'll wait.  It took me a while to get the chocolate bar palette so I know at some point there will be plenty around.  I just need to be patient.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 30, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> So irritated.  I think this is the 3rd or 4th time I tried to get it.  If I didn't love peach shadow so much I would give up.  It is hard to find a peach color that shows up on me and this one looks good.  Oh well, I'll wait.  It took me a while to get the chocolate bar palette so I know at some point there will be plenty around.  I just need to be patient.



I didn't try for it until yesterday. Mine shipped, I should have it tomorrow. I'll swatch and put it in here and you'll see if you really need it. In stores on April 15th. Macy's is supposed to launch in April too. I thought they would have online yesterday like Sephora but nope.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 31, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I didn't try for it until yesterday. Mine shipped, I should have it tomorrow. I'll swatch and put it in here and you'll see if you really need it. In stores on April 15th. Macy's is supposed to launch in April too. I thought they would have online yesterday like Sephora but nope.



Looking forward to your swatches.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 31, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Looking forward to your swatches.



It got delivered. Is it weird that I just want to smell it? LOLLL! I probably won't be able to do good swatches in daylight until Saturday.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 31, 2016)

montREALady said:


> It got delivered. Is it weird that I just want to smell it? LOLLL! I probably won't be able to do good swatches in daylight until Saturday.



Take your time when you get to it you get to it.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 1, 2016)

Ugh it smells SO GOOD. I could smell it as soon as I opened the Ulta box lol! Some quick swatches:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 1, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Ugh it smells SO GOOD. I could smell it as soon as I opened the Ulta box lol! Some quick swatches:
> View attachment 53233
> 
> View attachment 53234
> ...



Looks amazing!!!


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 3, 2016)

I think it's very WOC friendly. And apparently the color scheme is meant to encompass an entire peach (leaves, purple inside, brown pit) not just the peachy-orange flesh as I thought. My first impression is so far so good! The smell isn't too bad either, for those sensitive to that sort of thing.

And and great swatches @sullenxriot182!


----------



## Haven (Apr 3, 2016)

Went to ulta today. They had the peach palette behind the counter for sale, so I bought one. They only had three in stock available for purchase.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 3, 2016)

Haven said:


> Went to ulta today. They had the peach palette behind the counter for sale, so I bought one. They only had three in stock available for purchase.



I'm on the fence about it so I would love to know what you think of it


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 3, 2016)

montREALady said:


> It got delivered. Is it weird that I just want to smell it? LOLLL! I probably won't be able to do good swatches in daylight until Saturday.



NO! I want to too


----------



## Haven (Apr 3, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I'm on the fence about it so I would love to know what you think of it



It swatches very nice. Will try it out tomorrow. Part of me bought into the hype and that it seems to be so hard to get. Fortunately it seems worth the hype. Wonder if I have some dupes though.


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 4, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Ugh it smells SO GOOD. I could smell it as soon as I opened the Ulta box lol! Some quick swatches:
> View attachment 53233
> 
> View attachment 53234
> ...


NICE!!! I don't know when I will buy this palette (I can wait it is not like I do have an shortage of eyeshadow in my stash) but it will definitively be mine this year.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Apr 4, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> NICE!!! I don't know when I will buy this palette (I can wait it is not like I do have an shortage of eyeshadow in my stash) but it will definitively be mine this year.



Just so you know, it's limited edition and selling fast, so if you really want it you might want to try to hunt it down now. I have a feeling they'll eventually bring it back permanently since it's been such a success and fills a bit of a gap in their palette range, but they may not.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 5, 2016)

Did swatches over the weekend and forgot to put them in here!

I'm NW45



[video=youtube;jN8aLENCyGw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN8aLENCyGw[/video]







Wore it the last two days and I'm in love with it!


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 5, 2016)

beauteblogueur said:


> Just so you know, it's limited edition and selling fast, so if you really want it you might want to try to hunt it down now. I have a feeling they'll eventually bring it back permanently since it's been such a success and fills a bit of a gap in their palette range, but they may not.


WHAT!! OMG I really thought this was perm ....  argh and of course this will go sold out at the sephora VIB sale.


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 6, 2016)

I need the PB&J and Sweet Peach palettes! I'm in the UK and I've been on the look out for them but to no avail


----------



## KGeezy (Apr 7, 2016)

I manger to order the sweet peach palette from Sephora finally but I checked out so fast that I forgot to use the vib code womp womp lol


----------



## montREALady (Apr 7, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> NO! I want to too


It smells heavenly!



KGeezy said:


> I manger to order the sweet peach palette from Sephora finally but I checked out so fast that I forgot to use the vib code womp womp lol


Oh no re the code!! You can't get them to add it? It came back in stock? That's great. I love how Sephora's email alerts don't work. I signed up before it launched and never got one email from them to this day! LMAOOO!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm about to give up.  So disgusted with this release.  I could wait for the April 15 Sephora in store release but I have a feeling I'm still going g to have a hard time finding it.


----------



## KGeezy (Apr 8, 2016)

montREALady said:


> It smells heavenly!
> 
> 
> Oh no re the code!! You can't get them to add it? It came back in stock? That's great. I love how Sephora's email alerts don't work. I signed up before it launched and never got one email from them to this day! LMAOOO!




lol it's all good, I actually didn't qualify for the vib code because I'm just I haven't reached vib status yet and the  BI code didn't start til today


----------



## leonah (Apr 8, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm about to give up.  So disgusted with this release.  I could wait for the April 15 Sephora in store release but I have a feeling I'm still going g to have a hard time finding it.



aww I hate those kind of releases.. if it becomes like this here in sweden when it will release I will probably give up since we will only get it in sephora and we don't have that many sephora's here yet. not sure if it's worth hunting down for like a crazy woman lol. I only have the pb&j palette from TF and I like it but I feel as though their eyeshadows are quite powdery at least a few of them especially the lighter ones in my palette. might be just me as I recently started wearing shadows again after several years of not wearing them


----------



## Haven (Apr 8, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm about to give up.  So disgusted with this release.  I could wait for the April 15 Sephora in store release but I have a feeling I'm still going g to have a hard time finding it.



My Sephora had them out for sale yesterday, so I would check now.


----------



## dash4 (Apr 9, 2016)

I called around to Sephora's and Ultas to try to find it today, but it is sold out around me.

It was back in stock on Ulta's website about 30 minutes ago... but my internet went out for like 3 minutes and when it came back up - it would not allow me to check out.. it had already been sold out.

It was in stock on HSN earlier too, but by the time I went to check out - it was OOS.

This is so frustrating... I did get to swatch it at an Ulta today and it is beautiful..

Also, I was able to snag the Peanut Butter and Jelly palette at a store... and it was in stock online for most of the day - I am not sure if it still is though.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 9, 2016)

Haven said:


> My Sephora had them out for sale yesterday, so I would check now.



Oh that's terrible.  I called a few last weekend and they said they didn't have it.  I figured they really were going to stick to the 15th release date.

Edit  - Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 9, 2016)

I got one!  I called a Sephora as soon as they opened at 9am.  I didn't know they opened so early.  Anywhoo the SA told me they were not on the floor but they would get one from the back if I asked.  He did tell me they didn't have many.


----------



## VAL4M (Aug 1, 2016)

Ok don't know if anyone know if Sephora will sell the Nikkitutorial palette??? Hope it is not only a Ulta exclusive.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Aug 1, 2016)

From the description box of her video! Although lol, idek who Nikkietutorials is

RETAIL PRICE: $56.00
LAUNCH DATE: 8/15/2016 (August 15th 2016)
AVAILABLE AT: 
- http://www.toofaced.com/nikkie
- Sephora + Sephora Canada
- Ulta
- South East Asia - launch: August 18th 2016
- Debenhams (UK) - launch: August 28th 2016
- Sephora Europe - launch: September 1st 2016
- Mecca Australia - launch: September 27th


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 1, 2016)

LavenderPearl said:


> From the description box of her video! Although lol, idek who Nikkietutorials is



Long-time Youtuber and Dutch makeup artist. Her video "The Power of Makeup" went viral about a year or two ago.


----------



## VAL4M (Aug 2, 2016)

LavenderPearl said:


> From the description box of her video! Although lol, idek who Nikkietutorials is
> 
> RETAIL PRICE: $56.00
> LAUNCH DATE: 8/15/2016 (August 15th 2016)
> ...



Thanks!!! didn't know who she was either but I saw Wayne Goss do a mini review of the palette and I just like it I still regret not buying the Vegas nay nay palette.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 2, 2016)

She started doing Youtube at about 15 years old and she is actually rather talented. I've been following her on YT for years. She's not as popular as a Jaclyn Hill so I'm not sure how to gauge how this launch will go. I haven't decided if I'm going to commit to this purchase yet.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 22, 2016)

*Too Faced Spring 2017
Papa Don't Peach!*


(chicprofile)


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Aug 22, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Too Faced Spring 2017
> Papa Don't Peach!*
> View attachment 55956
> 
> (chicprofile)



Thanks for the pic!  I'm not sure how to feel about this!  LOL!  Maybe I don't care too much for the packaging!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 22, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Too Faced Spring 2017
> Papa Don't Peach!*
> View attachment 55956
> 
> (chicprofile)


This is cute but I think I'm going to skip this too. All I want from them is the palette.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 5, 2016)

*Aaah! The joy of holiday collections continues to roll out! *


*Too Faced Sweet Peach Glow! Yay or Nay?*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 5, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Aaah! The joy of holiday collections continues to roll out! *
> View attachment 56744
> 
> *Too Faced Sweet Peach Glow! Yay or Nay?*


Very adorable but I think I will be waiting to see how it looks on a darker skin tone. I think if I had to choose between this and the single compact I am leaning toward the single compact. The palette looks like it has 2 colors in it I already own.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 12, 2016)

According to Jerrod Blandino's instagram, the Too Faced Peanut Butter and Honey Eyeshadow Palette will be available at Ulta in the spring of next year! I hope this palette is as good as the Peanut Butter and Jelly palette because I love that one:


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 11, 2016)

These are the Too Faced Chocolate Chip (top, Too Faced website exclusive) and White Chocolate Chip (bottom, Sephora exclusive) eyeshadow palettes. To be honest, I don't have many feelings towards them. I don't dislike them but I don't feel like I have to have them either. The shades seem very similar (if not dead on) to shades found in their other Chocolate Bar palettes. I guess if you like the size or don't have any of the other Chocolate Bar Palettes, they'd be great but I do wonder if they would be necessary for someone such as myself who owns all of their other Chocolate Bar palettes. What do you all think?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 11, 2016)

Like I mentioned in the Sephora thread they remind me of other palettes that I already own. The two tarte palettes and the Lorac Mega Pro 3. I also own the Chocolate Bar from Too Faced. I'm skipping.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 11, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Like I mentioned in the Sephora thread they remind me of other palettes that I already own. The two tarte palettes and the Lorac Mega Pro 3. I also own the Chocolate Bar from Too Faced. I'm skipping.



Same here. Plus, I feel like to get a complete look, you'd need to use both palettes!


----------



## Haven (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a lot of similar shades in palettes already. The swatches really have to blow me away to get me to buy this. Plus I am not a fan of the scent of these palettes. I still use them and deal with it.


----------



## Kaidan (Nov 12, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> These are the Too Faced Chocolate Chip (top, Too Faced website exclusive) and White Chocolate Chip (bottom, Sephora exclusive) eyeshadow palettes. To be honest, I don't have many feelings towards them. I don't dislike them but I don't feel like I have to have them either. The shades seem very similar (if not dead on) to shades found in their other Chocolate Bar palettes. I guess if you like the size or don't have any of the other Chocolate Bar Palettes, they'd be great but I do wonder if they would be necessary for someone such as myself who owns all of their other Chocolate Bar palettes. What do you all think?




 

They look like rejected shades from the original chocolate bar palette.  

I'm more curious about the upcoming Natural Love _palette/collection_.  Oh, and the return of that darn peach palette with a whole new lot of peach items.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 13, 2016)

Kaidan said:


> They look like rejected shades from the original chocolate bar palette.
> 
> I'm more curious about the upcoming Natural Love _palette/collection_.  Oh, and the return of that darn peach palette with a whole new lot of peach items.




I'm with you on that one. Give me that damn Peach palette and I will leave you alone Too Faced!!! Give it to me NOW!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 13, 2016)

Kaidan said:


> They look like rejected shades from the original chocolate bar palette.
> 
> I'm more curious about the upcoming Natural Love _palette/collection_.  Oh, and the return of that darn peach palette with a whole new lot of peach items.



Oh I have't heard about Natural Love.  What's in it?  I did cave and get that Funfetti set.  I hope I like it.


----------



## CCKK (Nov 22, 2016)

I have decided to go for the peach items (palette, highlighter, and blush) but what are the lip oils? I have very little Too Faced items- shadow insurance and 2 shadows.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 22, 2016)

CCKK said:


> I have decided to go for the peach items (palette, highlighter, and blush) but what are the lip oils? I have very little Too Faced items- shadow insurance and 2 shadows.



Today was the first I've seen of the lip oils.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 24, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Today was the first I've seen of the lip oils.



If they smell like peach I may have just added some more items to my wishlist.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 25, 2016)

Does anyone know when the peach eyeshadow palette is coming back? I heard November December, but that's basically now!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 26, 2016)

aradhana said:


> Does anyone know when the peach eyeshadow palette is coming back? I heard November December, but that's basically now!



Last I heard it will be December for the Too Faced website. Sephora December 15th (or December 26th) online and January 6th in store. 

Every time I check the dates keep changing but this was the last bit of information I got.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 27, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Last I heard it will be December for the Too Faced website. Sephora December 15th (or December 26th) online and January 6th in store.
> 
> Every time I check the dates keep changing but this was the last bit of information I got.




thank you! at least there will be a couple of chances to snag one!


----------



## CCKK (Nov 27, 2016)

I want to say Dec 15 the palette and stuff is in stock


----------



## VAL4M (Dec 2, 2016)

I did it order my Peach palette yesterday!!! what a drag took me the longest time to "get in" and then had the hardest time to had the payment page!! Now I just need to wait.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 2, 2016)

*Oh Well Hello there Sweet Peach Goodness!
*


(musingsofamuse)

*p.s. Muse has the links to Sephora in case you want to save items to your  list *


----------



## Pinklaine (Dec 3, 2016)

Frankly, is the Peach Eye Palette really worth it? The colors don't seem that appealing. I know it's been out of stock for the longest time and I don't want to just get just because it's so "limited."


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 11, 2016)

What's everyone getting from the new Sweet Peach collection? I have my eye on the blush. It was in an Xmas palette a few years ago and I really loved it but the palette was really big and, in an effort, to de-clutter I sacrificed the blush.


----------



## dash4 (Dec 11, 2016)

Pinklaine said:


> Frankly, is the Peach Eye Palette really worth it? The colors don't seem that appealing. I know it's been out of stock for the longest time and I don't want to just get just because it's so "limited."



I guess it depends on your eyeshadow color preference, but it is 100% my favorite TF palette.  I have been using it a lot lately.. I used it today!

 It is so good.  Pigmented, smooth and gorgeous... Both the mattes and the shimmers are equally as good..  I just hate the smell.  It smells VERY strong like fake, phony peaches.. Some people like the smell, but I can not stand it.  It goes away once it is on your eyes though.

So my advice would be - definitely get it, if you like the colors, because the quality is amazing.. 

I got sucked into the Too Faced Grand Cafe Hotel palette set and it is probably the worst palettes I have ever bought in my life, but I used my Ulta rewards points, so I am not returning it..  ( I do like the blushes and I love the bronzer, but the shadows are AWFUL, imo).



MaryJane said:


> What's everyone getting from the new Sweet Peach collection? I have my eye on the blush. It was in an Xmas palette a few years ago and I really loved it but the palette was really big and, in an effort, to de-clutter I sacrificed the blush.



I was sold on the face palette, but I saw someone on YT use it..and it sort of underwhelmed me.. She liked it.. 

I probably will end up getting it though.


----------



## leonah (Dec 11, 2016)

I like the sweet peach palette most out of all their palettes and second is the peanutbutter and jelly palette and those two are the only ones I have in my possession. the other ones they have or have had is not as interesting for me


----------



## Jayjayy (Dec 11, 2016)

Pinklaine said:


> Frankly, is the Peach Eye Palette really worth it? The colors don't seem that appealing. I know it's been out of stock for the longest time and I don't want to just get just because it's so "limited."



I really, really like the palette. The colors do need to be built up a bit/worn over a light base (I have deeper skin) but they work well together. Its one of the better Too Faced palettes in my opinion, in terms of quality and color scheme. Honestly it makes me happy whenever I see it. However if you have a lot of quality eyeshadows and really aren't interested, I don't think the palette will blow you out of the water. And after stalking all day during the launch I lost respect for Too Faced as a brand. But if you can get one without hassle I highly recommend it. .


----------



## CCKK (Dec 11, 2016)

I am eager to try the palette, blush, highlighter, and 2 lip oils.


----------



## Pinklaine (Dec 11, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> I really, really like the palette. The colors do need to be built up a bit/worn over a light base (I have deeper skin) but they work well together. Its one of the better Too Faced palettes in my opinion, in terms of quality and color scheme. Honestly it makes me happy whenever I see it. However if you have a lot of quality eyeshadows and really aren't interested, I don't think the palette will blow you out of the water. And after stalking all day during the launch I lost respect for Too Faced as a brand. But if you can get one without hassle I highly recommend it. .



Thank you, ladies for responding. I'll get it if it stays in stock on the day it is released but I am not stalking it at midnight. I really do think the colors are very nice and seem suitable for my skin tone. I'm excited about the Sweet Peach Glow palette too! Hopefully, this time, they have enough items to satisfy the demands!


----------



## Kaidan (Dec 11, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> What's everyone getting from the new Sweet Peach collection? I have my eye on the blush. It was in an Xmas palette a few years ago and I really loved it but the palette was really big and, in an effort, to de-clutter I sacrificed the blush.



The eye shadow palette for sure whenever it gets released either on Sephora or HSN because I can't buy from Too Faced's site.  I like Pure Peach and Peach Tease glosses, so I might go for that too.  I'm going back and forth with the glow palette (weary about the bronzy highlight) and Papa Don't Preach blush (undecided).


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 11, 2016)

hopefully the other products won't have that artificial peach smell.


----------



## dash4 (Dec 12, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> hopefully the other products won't have that artificial peach smell.



Oh gosh,  I know. 

 I don't see how that made it through the testing process, but like I said in my other post.. there are some people who say they like it. 

Yuck, yuck, yuck.

If they do put it in again - I hope they at least refine it.


----------



## leonah (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't mind the smell honestly since it's just in the palette and not on the eyes. but I think the PB&J smells worse and more artificial than the sweet peach one


----------



## VAL4M (Dec 12, 2016)

I finally received my shipping notification last Friday and should received my sweet peach palette tomorrow!!! ABOUT TIME can't believed I will received my palette order during the pre-launch almost the same day then the real launch.


----------



## Tarabotti (Dec 13, 2016)

So before the Too Faced site crashed again, I was 36,000 in line in the waiting room. 

I'm going to try Sephora or Ulta.


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 14, 2016)

I went on the site around 7:00 EST this morning and had to wait about 20 minutes in the virutal waiting room. There was NO way I was even attempting to log on at midnight. With the amount of orders placed last night, I hope it doesn't take too long to process and ship.


----------



## Tarabotti (Dec 14, 2016)

Tarabotti said:


> So before the Too Faced site crashed again, I was 36,000 in line in the waiting room.
> 
> I'm going to try Sephora or Ulta.



I think that I missed my first notification (sleep is important) but I was able to order the Papa don't peach blush and a peach gloss early this morning. I had loaded my cart before I was sent to the waiting room with the blush and highlighter but the highlighter sold out while I was waiting. I hope that I can snag it from Ulta or Sephora tonight. I could wait until next year but I want it now.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 14, 2016)

I finally was able to get the only product I've wanted for a while now. I logged on to the Too Faced this morning around 1130 am EST. I was placed in the waiting room and told that there were 7776 people in front of me and my wait would be about 18 mins. Lucky for me I was at a restaurant at the time and was able to check the site again by the time my meal arrived. I was in placed my order without too much hassle. Let's hope I love it when it finally gets here.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 14, 2016)

Patiently waiting for the collection to pop up on the Ulta site so I can put some of my points to use. I already have the eye palette so I'm looking to get the blush, the face palette, and a lip oil.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 15, 2016)

I just purchased the peaches eye palette and highlight/bronze kit from Sephora online. The blush hasn't launched yet, but I'm definitely grabbing that too when it does launch. Yayyyyyy!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 15, 2016)

I missed out on (ok didn't even try to get it) PBJ palette. But I'm sensitive to smells so I'm probably not a good gauge. I even tried to *air* the sweet peach palette out. LMAO 


Hey what happened to my quotes? Oh well!


----------



## BeautyBorn (Dec 15, 2016)

lipstickaddict said:


> I just purchased the peaches eye palette and highlight/bronze kit from Sephora online. The blush hasn't launched yet, but I'm definitely grabbing that too when it does launch. Yayyyyyy!



The blush is available through the Nordy app.


----------



## Kaidan (Dec 15, 2016)

I got the Peach eye shadow palette, Papa Don't Peach blush, and Pure Peach lip oil at HSN.  Idk at what hour it launched (it wasn't midnight Atlantic time for sure) but I'm so glad to finally have the eye shadow palette.  I hope it's worth the hype, lol.  I didn't get the glow palette because it sold out by the time I was checking out. I'll check that one out at Sephora during the store launch or just wait for HSN to restock it. I haven't been so hype about a collection since MAC Selena.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 15, 2016)

i'm kind of excited - i ordered the eyeshadow palette and papa don't peach. i don't really even care about the peach smelling part, but i saw a youtuber do a video look with the eye palette, and have been coveting it ever since! so, i can't wait to receive the palette and go try to recreate that look!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Dec 16, 2016)

Did anyone receive the free bag?  I'm so torn on this collection.  It's cute, but am I going to use it more than like getting Chanel Kyoto Blush?  Or, the Guerlain 
Spring Meteorites?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 17, 2016)

Jerrod Blandino revealed the inside of the Peanut Butter and Honey palette:







To be honest, I'm not sure how I feel about this palette. I had pretty high expectations for it since I LOVE the Peanut Butter and Jelly Palette but unfortunately, this one doesn't appeal to me as much. The smaller shades are ok/nice as I can see myself working with them but I'm pretty much at a complete loss for what I would do with the larger shades since I think they are too light. I think seeing swatches of these shades on someone with my skintone will determine whether I buy it or not but for now, I definitely don't see myself buying it as soon as it's released like I did with the Peanut Butter and Jelly Palette. What do you ladies think?


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 19, 2016)

*Old news...Better Together TF X KVD collaboration...finally being released December 26th @ Sephora*


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 20, 2016)

Some of my Sweet Peach goodies arrived yesterday. The eyeshadow palette is a keeper. I really like the colors and it applies really nicely. I'm not sure how I feel about the glow palette. All of the powders are blendable and look good on the skin but I'm not sure about the colors. The bronzer is warm which is ok for me since I have warm undertones but I can't decide if it's too orange. The highlight and blush are both pretty colors. My concern with the blush is that it doesn't seem to be very pigmented. I thought I applied a lot and it barely showed up. 

I think I need to try it for another few days.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 21, 2016)

It's that time of the year when I start to look toward cleaning out my collection to make room for all the things that I've gotten over the holiday season. The one thing that I'm surprised to be contemplating getting rid of is the Too Faced Chocolate Bon Bons palette. I brought it I think at launch , which I think was December of last year. I haven't done a thing but swatch it. Today I picked it up to use it and was disappointed with the pigmentation. Has anyone else felt this way about this particular palette? If you do love it can you give me some suggestions for its use.


----------



## CCKK (Dec 23, 2016)

I love the coin purse. I was in a JCP Sephora last night and they had the Peach  palette


----------



## Haven (Dec 23, 2016)

I am never ordering from TF directly again. I ordered some peach stuff on the day of release to give as a holiday gift, and my order still has not shipped. I ended up ordering the products from Sephora. I emailed TF cs to cancel the order over one week ago, and they just got back to me & refused to cancel the order stating that it is "shipping soon."  What a load of bs.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 23, 2016)

Haven said:


> I am never ordering from TF directly again. I ordered some peach stuff on the day of release to give as a holiday gift, and my order still has not shipped. I ended up ordering the products from Sephora. I emailed TF cs to cancel the order over one week ago, and they just got back to me & refused to cancel the order stating that it is "shipping soon."  What a load of bs.



Ridiculous! Can you get someone on the phone to cancel the order? Total bs. This is why I always go with Sephora. Lately my orders have been shipping within hours!


----------



## Haven (Dec 23, 2016)

lipstickaddict said:


> Ridiculous! Can you get someone on the phone to cancel the order? Total bs. This is why I always go with Sephora. Lately my orders have been shipping within hours!


I sent another complaint and received another bs response. My next step is a phone call. 

What irritates the sh** out of me is the order has not shipped & I have been requesting a cancellation for over a week.   Claiming that it is too far along in the order process & can't be cancelled is such a blatant lie. The shipping dept "sits" on packages for over a week prior to shipping? 

Thankfully I ordered and received the products from Sephora, so my friend will be getting her gift on Christmas.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 23, 2016)

Haven said:


> I sent another complaint and received another bs response. My next step is a phone call.
> 
> What irritates the sh** out of me is the order has not shipped & I have been requesting a cancellation for over a week.   Claiming that it is too far along in the order process & can't be cancelled is such a blatant lie. The shipping dept "sits" on packages for over a week prior to shipping?
> 
> Thankfully I ordered and received the products from Sephora, so my friend will be getting her gift on Christmas.



They should easily be able to cancel your order at this stage. Utterly ridiculous and super frustrating, especially since it was a Christmas present! I'm really glad you could still get it still in time for Christmas. Yay Sephora!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Dec 24, 2016)

That's ridiculous.  They did the same thing to my order.  I called twice, never 
got thru to anyone.  They answered my
email cancellation almost a week later
saying they couldn't cancel it.  The
person said it shipped.  I emailed
back for a tracking number and another
person said it hadn't shipped.  What a
shady, desperate company looking to
keep their sales.  I used to love Too
Faced, but they're really Two Faced.


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 24, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> Some of my Sweet Peach goodies arrived yesterday. The eyeshadow palette is a keeper. I really like the colors and it applies really nicely. I'm not sure how I feel about the glow palette. All of the powders are blendable and look good on the skin but I'm not sure about the colors. The bronzer is warm which is ok for me since I have warm undertones but I can't decide if it's too orange. The highlight and blush are both pretty colors. My concern with the blush is that it doesn't seem to be very pigmented. I thought I applied a lot and it barely showed up.
> 
> I think I need to try it for another few days.



Thanks for this... was contemplating the glow palette, but sounds like I probably can skip. I do still want the e/s palette though!! And a lip gloss


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 28, 2016)

This was supposed to be a good one. I never got it, but I'll keep an eye out if I see anything on it. 





DILLIGAF said:


> It's that time of the year when I start to look toward cleaning out my collection to make room for all the things that I've gotten over the holiday season. The one thing that I'm surprised to be contemplating getting rid of is the Too Faced Chocolate Bon Bons palette. I brought it I think at launch , which I think was December of last year. I haven't done a thing but swatch it. Today I picked it up to use it and was disappointed with the pigmentation. Has anyone else felt this way about this particular palette? If you do love it can you give me some suggestions for its use.


----------



## Haven (Dec 29, 2016)

They just shipped my order from the sweet peach launch LOL! I also got an email for 40% off my next order (excluding the new kat von collab). 

I swore off TF after all the bs surrounding the order, but 40% off is hard to pass up.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 29, 2016)

Haven said:


> They just shipped my order from the sweet peach launch LOL! I also got an email for 40% off my next order (excluding the new kat von collab).
> 
> I swore off TF after all the bs surrounding the order, but 40% off is hard to pass up.



Lol! It's about time! You definitely deserve it. Enjoy!


----------



## Haven (Dec 30, 2016)

I wonder if I refuse delivery and it gets sent back will they credit me properly. I have very little faith in this company.

I might pass on the 40% off code.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 2, 2017)

they took forever to ship my palette as well. however, mine was for me, not a gift, so i never bothered to follow up with them. 

that's really crummy service - why bother to release it a day earlier than at sephora if you won't be shipping the product out anyway? it's pretty lame!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm still dealing with this company's lack of service.  I got a $35 overdraft because they refused to cancel my order that hadn't shipped for 13 days.  They still haven't contacted me.  I think their palette is overhyped and smells like the plastic roll they included for free.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jan 3, 2017)

I can't wait to hear about how many returns they're going to have to process after upsetting their customers.  Let's see how long it takes to not only get my refund, but a refund on return shipping.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 29, 2017)

*Crickets up in here...chirp chirp

How about a glitter bomb!?!
*



*Sneak peek from Jarrod Blandino's IG ~ Too Faced Glitter Bomb Palette for Summer 2017 (June)*


----------



## boschicka (Mar 29, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Crickets up in here...chirp chirp
> 
> How about a glitter bomb!?!
> *
> ...



It will be interesting to see if it's just like the UD and MAC versions or if it's a special formula.


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 30, 2017)

This is an easy pass for me. I like how Charlotte Tilbury has a glitter 'pop' shade in her quads but, except for that, glitter is a no go for me.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 3, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Crickets up in here...chirp chirp
> 
> How about a glitter bomb!?!
> *
> ...



I think I have my glitter fix right now with the Stila Glitter Liquid Eyeshadow.


----------



## Kaidan (Apr 8, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Crickets up in here...chirp chirp
> 
> How about a glitter bomb!?!
> *
> ...



Super  . I do like the look of the upcoming Clover palette, it's so cute and kitschy. Let's hope it doesn't smell.


----------



## fur4elise (May 2, 2017)

*Too Faced x Kandee Johnson
I Want Kandee
*


*Coming in September...

*


----------



## DMcG9 (May 3, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Too Faced x Kandee Johnson
> I Want Kandee
> *
> View attachment 59975
> ...



Agree on the skip. Looks boring.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 5, 2017)

Too Faced is really churning out the palette collaborations. I haven't been interested in a palette of theirs since the Sweet Peach. I'll be skipping this one as well


----------



## leonah (May 6, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> Too Faced is really churning out the palette collaborations. I haven't been interested in a palette of theirs since the Sweet Peach. I'll be skipping this one as well



exactly! the only ones I really wanted was the sweet peach one and the pb&j (which I got for free as a gift from sephora) but all the other ones look the same to me


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 20, 2017)

*Bumping for the Glitter Bomb! Not on my radar but I know some you ladies lurvvvv your bright color shadows! 

*




*Too Faced Glitter Bomb Eyeshadow Collection – Limited Edition – $45.00/ £33.00 
Now at TF - August at Sephora*

*Shades:
Fairy Dust – silver
Confetti – baby pink
Hot Damn! – warm purple
Glitter Goals – lavenderRose 
All Day – rose
Work It – hot pink
Oh, It’s On! – gold
Splash – navy
Brightening Base – matte white
Intensifying Base – matte black
*
*Thank you chicprofile!

*


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 3, 2017)

*Oh Boy! More Peach madness coming your way...

Too Faced Peaches and Cream Collection [MENTION=44146]sephora[/MENTION] August 28th and TF on Sept 1st.
*


*Oh another palette, Just Peachy *


*Coz I need Blur Finishing Powder*


*and another bronzer...
*


*How about a Comfort Matte Foundation?

I just cannot get on the TF train...Just not my cup of tea but to each their own.
*
(musingsofamuse)


----------

